# Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen



## Marcus_mck (24. September 2012)

Hallo Comunnity,

wie man am Thread Thema erkennen kann, trage ich mich mit  dem Gedanken einen eigenen Laden zu eröffnen.
Denn momentan gibt es bei uns im Umkreis nur den FP und 1 - 2 kleine Läden die wenig Auswahl haben und extrem schwer zu finden sind (meist Nebengewerbe der Betreiber) !
Und zum FP sind es über 25 km.

Bevor ich jetzt in ein Existenzgründer Seminar gehe mal generell die Frage :

- Hat von euch jemand schon den Schritt gewagt ?
- Grob gerechnet von wieviel Kosten sollte man ausgehen ?
- Ist ein Online Shop ein "Must have" ? 

*Im Grunde würde mich alles an Info zu dem Thema aus erster Hand interessieren.*

z.B.: Welche Vertriebspraktiken bei den Tacklefirmen angewand werden (Kommisionsware etc.) !

Natürlich ist eben auch ein Termin bei ser Arbeitsagentur zu dem Thema geplant.
Und nein ich bin nicht Arbeitslos, sondern nur ein Angler der einen Traum hat :k 

Ja ich weiss viel findet man durch Google, aber ich wollte mal ein paar Erfahrungen aus erster Hand hören, gerne auch als PM.


Danke schonmal
Marcus


----------



## antonio (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

vorweg erst mal es wird nicht leicht.
die vielen möglichen lieferanten stellen die unterschiedlichsten bedingungen bezüglich abnahmemenge etc.
um auf einigermaßen vernünftige verkaufspreise zu kommen wirst du es da teilweise recht schwer haben.
deine konkreten kosten wird dir hier keiner sagen können, da keiner weiß, welche anderen kosten du noch hast.
aber es kommt für die "erstausstattung" erst mal ein schönes sümmchen zustande.
ein onlineshop ist kein muß aber von enormem vorteil, wenn er denn gut gemacht ist.

antonio


----------



## Marcus_mck (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Das es nicht leicht wird , ist mir vollkommen bewusst.
Bei manchen Preisen der Online Shops frage ich mich wie sich die Geschäfte überhaupt halten können.
Aber es ist durchaus möglich (Beratung und perönliche Ansprache).

Thema Grundausstattung, denke das wird wahrscheinlich in den 5 stelligen Bereich gehen und einen grossen Teil der Investitionen ausmachen.. 
Deshalb wahr halt auch die Frage zu den Vertriebsmethoden der Tackle Hersteller.


----------



## antonio (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

da wirst du dich wohl konkret an die verschiedenen hersteller wenden müssen.
ich weiß von einigen hier, daß es bestimmte (teilweise recht happige) mindestabnahmemengen gibt, andere wollen, daß ein bestimmter sortimentsumfang abgenommen wird und und und.
also da wird dir nur ne konkrete anfrage beim jeweiligen hersteller oder dessen vertreiber helfen können.

antonio


----------



## gründler (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Deshalb wahr halt auch die Frage zu den Vertriebsmethoden der Tackle Hersteller.


 

Moin

Zu 95% Kohle/€ gegen Ware,auf Komi.macht kaum noch einer,ausser du bist seit 25 Jahren Kunde bei xxx und kennst Chefe und co.gut.
Als Neuling bei Firma xxx auf Komi.wird schwer,läßt sich in Zeiten wie diesen kaum noch einer drauf ein.

Ps: Ich bin auch Selbstständig.

#h


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Servus,

ich finde dein Vorhaben durchaus sehr sehr interessant. Aber darf ich dir vorweg - und ohne Wertung - die Frage stellen, ob du einen Betriebswirtschaftlichen Hintergrund oder mindestens einen Kaufmännischen Abschluss mitbringst?

Eine Geschäftstätigkeit zu beginnen ist mutig und ich habe meinen vollen Respekt davor - aber zu allererst würde ich eine sachliche Analyse der Gegebenheiten vor Ort (Mitbewerber, Kunden, Kosten, Alternativen etc.) als Planungsgegenstand einbeziehen.

Einen Laden zu eröffenen ist unter umständen das einfachste an der ganzen Sache. zudem was soll es werden? Ne gbR, GmbH oder betreibst du das als Kaufmann?

Aber mal weg von den Sachlichen dingen....

Du wärst nicht der erste der sein Hobby zu Beruf machen will und daran scheitert, dass er sein Hobby zeitlich oder aus interesse mehr oder weniger an den Nagel hängt. Samstags wird erwartet, dass du deinen Laden für die Wochenendangler offen hast.

Und ohne Onlinezugang wirst du es schwer haben. 

Ich für meinen Teil würde def. keinen Angelladen eröffenen, sofern ich nicht irgendwie in einem bestimmten Umkreis das Monopol hätte und eine Anzahl von Gewässern, die auch beangelt werden dürfen. 

Das wäre so als würdest du Gefrierschränke am Nordpol verkaufen wollen...


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> Bei manchen Preisen der Online Shops frage ich mich wie sich die Geschäfte überhaupt halten können.



Das ist doch ganz einfach, einmal macht es die Mengenabnahme und dann ist es wie im richtigen Leben ... es gibt "immer welche die Gleicher sind".

Mein Tip ... mache das nur, wenn du für 2 Jahre genug Geld zurückgelegt hast, dass du ohne an den Shop zugehen - davon Leben kannst 

und

gründe eine Gesellschaft als juristische Person, dass du falls es schief geht, nur mit dem Vermögen der Firma und nicht mit deinem Privaten haften muss.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Marcus_mck (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Würde ich den Angelladen dort eröffnen wäre ich der einzige im Umkreis von 30 km. Mit 4 Vereinen in direkter Umgebung mit durchschn. 400 Mitgliedern. 
Tageskartenverkauf ist auch hier geplant wenn es den soweit kommt.

Betriebswirtschaftlicher Hintergrund kann nicht vorgewiesen werden, bin nur SE in einer IT Firma.
Aber sowas kann und muss man dann lernen und ich weiss das es nicht einfach ist.

2 Jahre mit Rücklagen leben, dass wäre nicht möglich.
Derzeit ist es ein Traum über den ich ernsthaft nachdenke und ich bedanke mich schonmal für die PMs mit Infos und Ratschlägen, die ich bereits bekommen habe.


----------



## Purist (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Betriebswirtschaftlicher Hintergrund kann nicht vorgewiesen werden, bin nur SE in einer IT Firma.
> Aber sowas kann und muss man dann lernen und ich weiss das es nicht einfach ist.



Wende dich doch an die Agentur für Arbeit, die sollen dazu angeblich beratend zur Seite stehen, u.U. sogar Zuschüsse geben.

Onlineangebot wäre nicht schlecht, hilft wahrscheinlich auch vielen kleineren bis mittleren beim Überleben auf dem Sektor. 
Sinnvoll ist es natürlich, wenn du genug Ahnung und Gespür dafür mitbringst, was die Kundschaft will und fast nur das anbietest. Das ist gerade bei Angelgerät nirgendwo gegeben. 

Noch etwas: Es ist typisch in Deutschland jemanden von solchen Schritten abzuraten, gerade wenn es um Selbstständigkeit geht, lasse dich nicht unnötig verunsichern, wenn du das wirklich wagen willst.


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> 2 Jahre mit Rücklagen leben, dass wäre nicht möglich.



das ist natürlich der Idealfall ...um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

4 Vereine mit 400 Mitgliedern sind 1600 potentielle Kunden, die alle ihre vorgefestigten Meinungen und Vorlieben bei der Ausrüstung haben. Hier wird dann der Onlinehandel als Konkurrenz zu deinem Fluch.

Um dort richtig aufzutreten, müsstest du schon mit einem breiten Sortiment beginnen. Wenn ich hier so manchen "Glaubenskrieg" um Marken sehe - wird das eine große Herausforderung. 

Onlineshop wird sich erst mit der Masse rechnen - ich schätze mal, dass du mit 6000 Paketen im Jahr rechnen muss - um deine Einkaufkonditionen für Versand und Verpackungsmaterial einigemaßen gering zu halten. Wenn du da aber nachhaltig kundenfreundlich und schnell sein willst - wer macht dann den Angelladen vor Ort?  Und wieviel Ware willst du bei dem Sortiment bevorraten ?

Ich will durchaus deine Idee nicht schlechtschreiben .... aber es sollte wirklich durchdacht sein #h

LG
Wegberger


----------



## GeorgeB (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



> ...bin nur SE in einer IT Firma...



Ich bin wirklich kein Pessimist, aber wenn der Job einigermaßen ordentlich bezahlt ist, dann bleibe es.

Als Händler bist du doch zunehmend der Depp, der berät und die Ware zum Fühlen bereit hält, die dann hinterher beim billigsten Anbieter im web bestellt wird. "Ich komm dann demnächst nochmal vorbei" wird der häufigste Satz sein, den du hörst. 

Einem IT Mann muss ich auch nicht erklären, dass die Aufseher demnächst mit Scannern ausgestattet sind, und man sich die Angelkarten online mit Barcode ausdrucken kann. Für das, was dann noch bleibt, kannst du dir ja einen Maden- und Angelhakenautomaten an die Hauswand hängen, und in deinem Job mit regelmäßigem Einkommen, Krankengeld und Urlaub(!!!) bleiben. Die Zeit der Kleinläden ist leider vorbei.


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> Noch etwas: Es ist typisch in Deutschland jemanden von solchen Schritten  abzuraten, gerade wenn es um Selbstständigkeit geht, lasse dich nicht  unnötig verunsichern, wenn du das wirklich wagen willst.


denke ich nicht ..... es ist eher typisch in Deutschland, wenn du Schiffbruch erlitten hast, dass du dann auf Jahre ruiniert bist. 

Daher finde ich Marcus Thread völlig ok ......denn das Problem ist nicht, erfolgreich zu sein - sondern nicht auf die Fr*** zu fallen.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Nur mal eine Idee:

Bevor ich so einen heftigen Schritt wagen würde, würde ich bei einem Angelladen, der außerhalb deines Einzugsgebietes liegt anfragen, ob die sich vorstellen könnten, dich für 4-6 Wochen unentgeltlich als Praktikanten einzustellen.

Der Deal wäre: Unentgeltliche Arbeitskraft gegen Einblicke ins Tagesgeschäft, Lieferantenkontakte und vor allem Tipps vom Profi.

Und nachher kannst du immer noch entscheiden, ob du's wagen willst.

Ins kalte Wasser würde ICH da nicht springen...


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich sags mal so.... ich kennen KEINEN Angelladenbesitzer der ne schicke Villa hat und Porsche fährt... nun so als Denkanstoss.

Reich wirst du damit def. nicht werden. Ich würde dir mal einen Termin mit einem Unternehmesberater vorschlagen mit dem du mal eine Kalkulation, basierend auf Ladenmiete, Fixkosten, Break-Even-Point usw. aufstellst und schaust, was du umsetzen musst um alleine deine Kosten zu decken. (Und da sind die Waren - die du auf deinen Namen kaufst mal nicht mit dabei....)

Dann musst du vergleichen, ob du das untern. Risiko auf dich nehmen willst und mit welchem Einsatz du auf das gleiche finanzielle Ergebnis kommen wirst wie mit deinem IT-Job.

PS: Auch wenn hier manche blauäugig die Selbstständigkeit posaunen - man darf nie vergessen, dass im Zweifelsfall man ganz schnell in die Privatinsolvenz rutschen kann - und dann ist die nächsten 7 Jahre erstmal Ende gelände... von Rentenausfällen etc, mal gar nicht zu reden...


----------



## GeorgeB (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich sehe das genau so kritisch wie meine Vorredner hier. Wenn man keine Ahnung von aktuellem Kunden- und Kaufverhalten hat: Finger weg.

Was man als Systemelektroniker beginnen kann, ist ein nebenberuflicher Online-Handel. Ohne Personal, ohne erwähnenswerte Miete, finanziert ausschließlich mit Eigenkapital.


----------



## Marcus_mck (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

ganz ehrlich ich wollte mich zum erfahrung sammeln schon beim FP bewerben :g.

Aber dieser Gedanke zu einem eigenen Geschäft reift nun schon Jahre in mir und deshalb sammel ich soviel Infos wie es nur geht.
Das ich hier auch auf die Gefahren oder Unwegsamkeiten hingewiesen werde finde ich sehr gut.
Denn manchmal ist man von seiner Idee vielleicht auch etwas verblendet und läuft voll ins Messer.

Grunsätzlich muss ich klarerweise mit der Arbeitsagentur sprechen um meine Möglichkeiten in Zahlen zu fassen.
Denn eine Breite Pallette kostet natürlich "breites" Geld. Auch werde ich natürlich die Sache mit dem Shop genauer durchdenken müssen, inwiefern beides geht.
Ein Business Plan ist unabdingbar und will gut durchdacht sein.

Ich erhoffe mir hier nicht unbedingt ein Patentrezept sondern so wie es gerade ist Tips, Tricks und natürlich auch die ein oder andere Warnung.  


Auch weiss ich das ein kleiner Laden ca. 15 km von mir weg auch überlegt aus der teilselbständigkeit in Vollselbständig zu wechseln. Hier habe ich sogar nene guten Draht zum Besitzer. Somit könnte man über eine Kooperation nachdenken wenn er das will.
Wobei ein komplett eigenes Ding wäre eher meins.


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> Auch wenn hier manche blauäugig die Selbstständigkeit posaunen - man  darf nie vergessen, dass im Zweifelsfall man ganz schnell in die  Privatinsolvenz rutschen kann - und dann ist die nächsten 7 Jahre  erstmal Ende gelände... von Rentenausfällen etc, mal gar nicht zu  reden...


Ich kenne nur den Leitsatz: Dein Netto (aus unselbstständiger Arbeit) x 4 = dein mtl. regelmäßiger Absatz als Selbständiger, um annähernd die identische Absicherung erlangen zu können.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ist doch nicht soooo schwer:
Laden komplett = 1.000 €
Nebenkosten (KV, RV, etc) = 1.000€
Eigenes Gehalt = 1.000 €

Netto 3 Riesen = 6000 € Umsatz in 20 Tagen = 300 € Umsatz am Tag = 40€ JEDE Stunde Umsatz... MINDEST-Kosten-Rechnung GANZ grob.


----------



## Oldschoool (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich kein Pessimist, aber wenn der Job einigermaßen ordentlich bezahlt ist, dann bleibe es.



und wenn jeder so denken würde, würden wir mit Speeren fischen.

Es muß jawohl klar sein, das es ein neuer Schritt ist im leben, ich denke hierbei aber nicht an einen Fluch -Eine Selbstständigkeit kann auch positiv ausgehen.

((Nur weil der eine oder andere nicht den Mut hat, diesen Schritt zu wagen -  sollte man dieses Vorhaben nicht gleich aufgeben))

Wenn alles ordentlich geplant ist, wird man so ein Fachgeschäft auch ordentlich betreiben können.

Ein Onlineshop ermöglicht natürlich auch das kaufen - der Ware nachdem der Benutzer bestellt hat, die Lieferzeit muß dann der Benutzer in kauf nehmen.

Fakt: Als Unternehmer stellt sich die Frage nach der Gesellschaftsform - bei einem Ladengeschäft würde ich mir sogar mal die LTD. = Limited anschauen.

Online hat diese allerdings nicht den besten Ruf.
Allerdings kannst du auch 5000€ reinlegen, dann relativiert sich das ein wenig.

Desweiteren wird hier von einem großen Sortiment gesprochen, meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Fehler weil alles gebundenes Kapital ist.

Der Denkansatz ist falsch - da ich immer-noch der Meinung bin , nicht wer die Wahl hat , hat die Qual sondern Qualität statt Quantität oder Klasse statt Masse. 

Dieses gilt allerdings nur beim Großzubehör , es gibt Angelgeschäfte welche sich 10 Verschiedene Karpfenstühle ins Sortiment stellen, aber nur alle 2 Monate mal einen verkaufen.

Ich finde es gut, das es Menschen gibt die an so etwas denken und es auch durchführen.

Wenn das benötigte Kapital vorhanden ist - ein günstiges Geschäft zu erwerben ist, der Kundenkreis groß genug ist und an der Spitze ein begeisterter Angler ist, welcher sich allerdings im klaren sein muß -->> viel mit Angeln ist dann nicht mehr sollte erfolgreich sein.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Reden wir von dem "Gehalt" von 1000€ Brutto? Nicht vergessen - der Staat will Steuern sehen.... und von irgendwas muss der Mann auch leben.


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur den Leitsatz: Dein Netto (aus unselbstständiger Arbeit) x 4 = dein mtl. regelmäßiger Absatz als Selbständiger, um annähernd die identische Absicherung erlangen zu können.


Wenn Du ALLES offiziell machst, bist'e bei 10% Netto-Gewinn; d.h. von 10.000€ Umsatz bleiben 1.000€ Netto-Gewinn.
So zumindest die offzielle Rechnung vom Ministerium. 

10.000€ Umsatz = 500€ Umsatz/Tag = 65€ Umsatz/ Stunde = mit 'nem TackleShop schwerlich realisierbar? #d


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Reden wir von dem "Gehalt" von 1000€ Brutto? Nicht vergessen - der Staat will Steuern sehen.... und von irgendwas muss der Mann auch leben.


Jaja... Deswegen ja GANZ grober Ueberschlag...


----------



## WK1956 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,

ich habe vor drei Jahren den Schritt gewagt und glaub mir es wird sehr hart. Du solltest über ausreichend Eigenkapital verfügen um deinen Landen mindestens zur Hälfte selbst finanzieren zu können und du solltest dann noch mindestens soviel Geld übrig haben um die ersten 2 besser 3 Jahre davon leben zu können. Die Kosten für die Ladeneinrichtung und die Erstausstattung würde ich eher im 6-stelligen Bereich ansetzen.
Auf Kommision bekommst du gar nichts, im Gegenteil, als Neukunde zahlst du erstmal per Vorkasse. 
Gute Einkaufspreise bekommst du auch nur bei Großabnahme oder bei Vororder.

Falls du noch Fragen hast, gerne per PN.

Gruß Werner


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Die Kosten für die Ladeneinrichtung und die Erstausstattung würde ich eher im 6-stelligen Bereich ansetzen.


Siehst'e wollt'sch naemlich auch noch sagen...
Kunden wollen vieeeeeeeel Auswahl. 2 Wobbler kannst'e aber nicht kaufen, da Du sonst nix verdienst. Also musste gleich 10 nehmen... etc etc etc p.po.p.po.p.-p.p.....
da sind 50.000€ ein feuchter Klecks.... Sorry... #t


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> und wenn jeder so denken würde, würden wir mit Speeren fischen.
> 
> Es muß jawohl klar sein, das es ein neuer Schritt ist im leben, ich denke hierbei aber nicht an einen Fluch -Eine Selbstständigkeit kann auch positiv ausgehen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe meine Kommentare mal in blau dazu gefügt....


----------



## LOCHI (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Sers,
das Vorhaben wird nicht einfach ist aber sicher umsetzbar! 
Versuch dich nicht nur auf das eine zu konzentrieren, Tankestellen wenn nur Sprit verkaufen würden gehen sofort Pleite! Was zu einem Angelgeschäft immer gut passt ist ein gutes Angebot an Fisch! Plattenservice und Feinsten geräucherten Fisch anzubieten lockt immer Leute! So etwas würde ich überdenken!
Des weitern wie du schon geschrieben hast beim a-Amt nachfragen wegen förderung sowie bei der GfAW sofern es da noch was gibt! Du brauchst einen guten Steuerberater der sowas für dich in die hand nimmt! Messen sind für dich auch unabdingbar, so kommst du mit Händlern in kontackt ohne die Konkurenz auf die aufmerksam zu machen! Solltest du kein Gewerbe haben und zu Fachmessen keinen Zutritt haben, schick mir ne PN!
Viel Glück!


----------



## Andal (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Es gibt sicher amüsantere Wege, sein eigenes Kapital zu verprassen, aber keinen, der so sicher ist, wie ein eigener Angelladen in diesen Zeiten. Noch dazu mit der FP-Zentrale direkt vor der Nase und den ganzen Onlinehändlern im Rücken.

Geh lieber nach Riem und verzock deine Kohle bei den Galoppern. Das macht mehr Spaß!


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



> Sers,
> das Vorhaben wird nicht einfach ist aber sicher umsetzbar!
> Versuch dich nicht nur auf das eine zu konzentrieren, Tankestellen wenn nur Sprit verkaufen würden gehen sofort Pleite! Was zu einem Angelgeschäft immer gut passt ist ein gutes Angebot an Fisch! Plattenservice und Feinsten geräucherten Fisch anzubieten lockt immer Leute! So etwas würde ich überdenken!


 
Sorry - aber wenn er neben dem Angelladen noch zusätzlich Lebensmittel verkauft.... dann steht er 24h im Laden. Zudem muss er hier scharfe Auflagen erfüllen! Lebensmittel sind ein anderes Kaliber als "Hardware".

Zudem - in jedem Discounter gibts Räucherfisch etc... und die sind nicht erst 30km verteilt... bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe: Es wird "alles" online bestellt. Weil sich bsp.sweise einfach KEIN TackleDealer alle Sorten JigKoepfe in allen Groessen und allen Gewichten hinpacken kann. Ebenso ist es finanziell einfach unmoeglich, sich alle Farben in GuFi's hinzupacken... Und dann noch guenstig (Lagerflaeche kostet)...
Und dann noch alles andere....

Das Einzige, was VIELLEICHT noch produktiv waere (wobei da wahrscheinlich die Gewinnmarge zu klein ist): Laden rein fuer Ruten & Rollen. DAS bestellt sich online einfach scheixxe, besonders die Ruten... Aber da wird man nicht mit'm Onlinehandel mithalten koennen, trotz deren Versandkosten... Zumal: Wie oft kauft ein Angler Hardware? Nicht soooo oft... Alles merdé....


----------



## yukonjack (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

macht mich schlau, wer oder was ist FP?


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Fishermens-Partner..... eher ne Angelgerätekette.


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo, 



> Du brauchst einen guten Steuerberater der sowas für dich in die hand nimmt!


und wieder 3000 Euro mehr Gewinn (p.a.), den du machen mußt #c um diesen Freund zu bezahlen

LG
Wegberger


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

V.a. damit andere in den eigenen Buechern umherwurschteln... Wer's mag... 
Mal abgesehen von der Kohle... Auch wenn's "nur" 200€ im Quartal sind = 800€ Jahr. Guenstiger hab' ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## GeorgeB (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Zu spät - überflüssig und damit gelöscht.


----------



## yukonjack (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Daher die Frage nach einem betriebswirtschaflichen Hintergrund... da lernt man zumindest die Basics vom Steuerrecht etc und kann seine Kalkulation entsprechend machen...

Ich empfehle dem TE sich mal alles durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen und entsprechend mal die Augen und Ohren offen zu halten um nach Praxiserfahrungen zu hören. Da in den letzten 10 Jahren gefühlt 30% der Angelläden (stationärer Handel) dicht gemacht haben - sollte es dazu ja einiges an Infos geben.


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> Kettenunternehmen.



das sind doch die, wo du das Risiko hast und das Unternehmen den Gewinn - oder ?

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Andal (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Und wenn die einkaufen, dann dürfte die volle Europalette sehr wahrscheinlich die kleinste Abnahmeeinheit sein. Welcher Krauter will da mithalten?


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Dan nennt man auch Franchise   (sprich alla McDoof usw.)


----------



## GeorgeB (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

WK1956 ist ja ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner, der weiß, wovon er spricht.

Oldschool, ich plädiere sicher nicht grundsätzlich gegen Selbständigkeit. Ich warne nur vor romantischen Schnapsideen. Und irgendwie glaube ich heraus zu lesen, dass der TE von seiner Idee auch nicht so wirklich überzeugt ist, auch wenn er noch so gerne einen solchen Laden hätte. 

In kleinen Angelgeräte/Tante-Emma-Läden wurde der Speer nicht erfunden. Ein solcher Laden kann einem höchstens dazu verhelfen sich wieder einen Speer schnitzen zu müssen, um sich damit etwas zu futtern zu verschaffen.

Zu einer Selbständigkeit in diesem Bereich rate ich nur Leuten die all das, was sie hier an Tipps bekommen können, bereits wissen. Erfahrene Branchenkenner. Dazu sollten sie über so viel Eigenkapital verfügen, dass sie sich den Laden im Grunde als Hobby leisten können. Klingt hart und unromantisch, ist aber eine Tatsache, die man nicht weg quatschen kann. Wer kauft den heute noch im Laden an der Ecke? Fachmarkt mit Riesenauswahl und Online-Handel sind angesagt. Sonderangebote. Schnäppchen. Und an deren Preise kommt man nur heran, wenn man Masse macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Neben allen hier bereits genannten wirtschaftlichen Unwägbarkeiten:
Wer sein Hobby zum Beruf machen will, sollte sich als erstes ein neues Hobby suchen....

Er wirds brauchen................................


----------



## gründler (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er wirds brauchen................................


 

Sprach der Mann der sich damit auskennt......auch wenn es manchen net paßt das er das tut 


#h


----------



## WK1956 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neben allen hier bereits genannten wirtschaftlichen Unwägbarkeiten:
> Wer sein Hobby zum Beruf machen will, sollte sich als erstes ein neues Hobby suchen....
> 
> Er wirds brauchen................................


 
da muß ich dir entschieden wiedersprechen!
Wenn du dich selbstständig machst, brauchst du kein Hobby mehr, denn dann arbeitest du selbst und ständig.

Glaub mir, ich weis wovon ich rede.

Ich arbeite zur Zeit von Montag bis Freitag täglich 13 Stunden, reine Arbeitszeit, Samstags 10 bis 11 Stunden und Sonntags im Schnitt 5 Stunden. 
In den letzten 3 Jahren hatte ich insgesamt genau 6 freie Tage.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,

letztendlich ist es doch nur eine Frage, die man sich ehrlich und offen selber beantworten muss:

Warum sollte ein Kunde den Entschluss fassen bei dir einkaufen zu wollen, und dafür sogar den PC zu verlassen ?

Können aus meiner Kundensicht dann nur drei Faktoren sein:



Sortimentangebot, das anders ist als beim Konkurrenz
Preis, der besser ist als bei anderen
Service, den ich dem Kunden bieten kann (welcher Service?)
Ansonsten wird die Sache nachhaltig schwierig - denn das Angebot ist einfach zu groß auf diesem Markt. 



LG
Wegberger


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Würde ich den Angelladen dort eröffnen wäre ich der einzige im Umkreis von 30 km. Mit 4 Vereinen in direkter Umgebung mit durchschn. 400 Mitgliedern.
> Tageskartenverkauf ist auch hier geplant wenn es den soweit kommt.
> 
> Betriebswirtschaftlicher Hintergrund kann nicht vorgewiesen werden, bin nur SE in einer IT Firma.
> ...



Also, ich war 8 Jahre lang mit einem Angelladen selbstständig.
Obwohl der recht gut lief, hab ich´s drangegeben, weil der Gewinn weit unter dem lag, was ich als Angestellter hätte verdienen können. Und das noch bei weniger und geregelter Arbeitszeit. Und jetzt bin ich wieder seit fast 10 Jahren in anderer Branche selbstständig, weiß ein wenig, wovon ich rede.

Bevor Du überhaupt an Sortimente oder Geld denkst, ist was anderes viel wichtiger.

1.) Vergiss das mit dem Hobby, dafür hast Du so gut wie keine Zeit mehr.

2.) Wenn Du alleine bist, und/oder Deine Frau/Lebensgefährtin nicht mithilft, oder sogar die Gefahr besteht dass sie Dir die Brocken vor die Füße wirft, weil Du keine Zeit mehr für sie hast, vergiß es. 

3.) Um von so einem Laden leben zu können, dauert es im Normalfall zwischen 3 und 5 Jahren. Dann fängt man an gewinn zu machen. Vorher wird alles durch Werbung und Investitionen, sowie Fehlinvestitionen aufgefressen. Diesen Zeitraum kannst Du nur durch Eigenkapitaleinsatz verkürzen.
50% sind nicht zu viel. Alternativ kannst Du das Eigenkapital als Rücklage anlegen, das ist aber wesentlich teurer. 

Andere kleine Denkfehler:

Wenn Du auf 30km im Umkreis der einzige bist, so lebt das uneingeschränkte Potential Deines Kundenkreises im Umkreis von 15 Km. Für den Rest ist es zur Konkurrenz genau so weit, oder näher, wie zu Dir. Also halbiere schonmal Dein alleiniges Einzugsgebiet. 

Bevor Du Dich in irgendwelche Kurse stürzt, schreib die Lieferanten und Großhändler an und erkundige Dich nach den Geschäftsbedingungen. Mag auch sein, dass Du nicht von allen beliefert wirst, weil andere Händler in der Umgebung Gebietsschutz haben. 

Last not least. Wenn Du den Schritt machst, dann wähle eine Geschäftsform, die Dein Privatvermögen und das Deiner Frau, falls vorhanden, unangetastet lässt.
Andernfalls sitzt Du, wenn es denn nicht funktionieren sollte, ohne Hose da.

Ansonsten nimm Werners u.st. posting wirklich und richtig ernst. 



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor drei Jahren den Schritt gewagt und glaub mir es wird sehr hart. Du solltest über ausreichend Eigenkapital verfügen um deinen Landen mindestens zur Hälfte selbst finanzieren zu können und du solltest dann noch mindestens soviel Geld übrig haben um die ersten 2 besser 3 Jahre davon leben zu können. Die Kosten für die Ladeneinrichtung und die Erstausstattung würde ich eher im 6-stelligen Bereich ansetzen.
> Auf Kommision bekommst du gar nichts, im Gegenteil, als Neukunde zahlst du erstmal per Vorkasse.
> ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich kenne 2 die sich in das Wagniss begteben haben einen eigenen Angelladen zu eröffnen. Sind nur beide unterschiedliche Wege gegangen. 

Der erste hat den Klassiker gestartet mit stationärem Handel vor Ort, der zweite hat mit Onlinehaldel angefangen und anschließend ein Ladengeschäft eröfnet und den Onlinehandel weiter betrieben. Reich sind beide nicht geworden, zum angeln kommt keiner wirklich und Urlaub ist nur 1x pa für max 6 Tage drin. Einen hat es die Ehe gekostet, der andere hat mittlerweile so an die 6-7 Frauen durch, innerhalb von 5 Jahren.

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten die man definitiv nicht unterschätzen sollte:

Einzugsgebiet (wurde bereits erwähnt) 

400 Angler im Umkreis von 30 km, hörrt sich zwar gut an aber die sind auch bisher irgendwie zurecht gekommen. Das Einzugsgebiet ist aber nicht 30 km, sondern eher 15. 
Wenn man es nicht schafft in kurzer Zeit eine Stammkundschaft aufzubauen, hat man man schnell verspielt. 400 Angler scheint eine hohe Zahl aber wieviele sind denn aktiv und wieviele von denen kaufen den lokal, zumal nicht jeder sich jedes Jahr mit neuer Ausrüstung eindecken wird. 
Meist wird auch gerne gebraucht gekauft, jetzt ist die Saison im letzten Viertel angekommen, viele sind schon auf Ebay unterwegs und suchen sich die gebrauchten Sachen dieser Saison zusammen. die meisten werden nur zum Kleinkram auftauchen und Köder (Maden, Würmer evtl. Fertigfutter) kaufen.

Womit ich beim nächstn Punkt wäre, Sortiment.
Bunt gemischt oder eingefleischte Spezialisten dabei, was ist über die Zielgruppe bekannt. Zielfischgruppen, allrounder, wie ist die Verteilung?!?

Bei Shimano an anständige Preise zu kommen setzt eine Erstbestellung von 6stellig voraus. PF ist da kullanter aber das bewegt sich immer noch bei einer 5stelligen Zahl die im Jahr abgenommen werden sollte. 

Nächster Punkt: Arbeitszeiten.

Machen wir uns nichts vor, Selbstständig heißt: selbst und ständig. 12 Std im Laden sind eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Dazu noch ~2-3 Std Vor und Nacharbeit.

Ich will das ganze nicht absolut weiter viertiefen aber es gibt noch unzählige Punkte die man sich nicht schöndenken sollte: 

miese Kunden, Stress mit Familie, Stress mit Vermieter, Stress mit Lieferanten, Finanzamt usw.


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Kunde den Entschluss fassen bei dir einkaufen zu wollen, und dafür sogar den PC zu verlassen ?
> 
> Können aus meiner Kundensicht dann nur drei Faktoren sein:
> 
> ...


 Das stimmt weitgehend. Zum Händler treiben mich folgende Gründe...kleine Menge (es lohnt nicht, drei Gummis online zu bestellen und 10 einzulagern ist auch Mist), was kaufen, von dem ich keine Ahnung hab, also die Beratung (und ja, da bezahl ich dann auch mehr als online ohne groß mit der Wimper zu zucken), Service (der aber meist nicht kostenlos ist) oder Lebendköder.

Alles andere ist online günstiger, bequemer und schneller (selbst wenn der Händler was bestellt, hab ich es meist schneller, wenn ich es selbst bestelle).

Ich bin für jeden lokalen Händler, bin aber auch widerum nicht bereit, beim Kauf Kompromisse zu machen (beim Preis vielleicht noch, aber nicht bei dem was ich will!!)

Und wie will man als Händler halbwegs sicher stellen, daß man alle relevanten Marken hat? Das ist doch kaum machbar und mit unendlichen Investitionen verbunden. Und dann hast Du noch nicht, was der Spezialist grad haben will.

Bei der Kalkulation würde ich von max. 10 Prozent Gewinn ausgehen...und um damit auf ein angemessenes Einkommen zu kommen, brauch man einen enormen Umsatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Und dran denken:
Marge ist nicht gleich Gewinn...

Um überhaupt mal Gewinn zu machen, musst Du erstmal viel Umsatz mit daraus resultierender vernünftiger Marge machen..


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> also die Beratung (und ja, da bezahl ich dann auch mehr als online ohne groß mit der Wimper zu zucken)



Das wird dann aber eine Herausforderung, die Top-Beratung für alle Themen auf die Reihe zu kriegen.

Jeder Zielfischangler erwartet dann "seine" Beratung - ansonsten biste gleich der Dummschwätzer, der verkaufen will. 

Wenn du dann jeden Tag 12 Std hinter dem Tresen stehst, kannst ja auch nicht sagen -> hat Chef selber am Wasser getestet.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Bei der Kalkulation würde ich von max. 10 Prozent Gewinn ausgehen...und um damit auf ein angemessenes Einkommen zu kommen, brauch man einen enormen Umsatz.



10% hätte ich auch gerne.|rolleyes

So ab drei/vier Prozent abwärts wird es realistisch. Im Onlinehandel vermutlich noch weniger.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Was auch noch keiner genannt hat. Wer springt mal ein, wenn du auf der Nase liegst? Frau? Kinder? Freunde? Oder doch ne Aushilfe die bezahlt werden muss?!

Je nach dem was vorliegt muss eine 100% vertrauensbasis da sein und es können weitere Kosten auf die zukommen....

Denn Fakt ist - du kannst keine 360Tage p.A 12 h im Laden stehen...


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Die 10 Prozent wurden mir mal unter der Hand verraten und die halte ich übers gesamte Sortiment bei dem Laden für möglich im Vergleich zu Online Preisen.

Genau weiß ich es mangels Erfahrung nicht.

Da ich aber mein Einkaufsverhalten und das von Freunden kenne, würde ich eher keinen Angelladen eröffnen  !

Wie gesagt, als Kunde hat man manchmal fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber widerum auch nicht so doll, daß man großartige Kompromisse machen möchte bei dem was man kauft.


----------



## Marcus_mck (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Erstmal ein riesen Danke an alle Tipgeber und Gefahrenaufzeiger !

So eine Riesenreaktion hätte ich nicht erwartet auch per PM.

Es ist klar das bei einer solchen Idee viele Punkte zu beachten sind und über viele der Einwände mache ich mir seit wochen schon einen Kopf.
Grösster Knackpunkt wird wohl das  Eigenkapital sein.

Wobei mir der Gedanke zuerst Online-Shop und dann Ladengeschäft noch nicht gekommen ist.
Auch das Einkaufsverhalten ala Ebay, Online-Shop und dann erst Ladengeschäft mir aus meiner eigenen Historie auch bekannt ist :m.

Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Besitzer des einzig noch verbliebenen Angelladens treffen und mit Ihm mal über eine Geschäftliche Partnerschafft sprechen und vor allem mir mal Live ansehen welcher Aufwand dafür betrieben werden muss.
Denn eins steht fest ein bisschen Risiko ist immer und die die es nicht wagen sind noch viel mehr als die die scheitern.


----------



## Jose (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

solltest du auch berücksichtigen: 
*Onlineshops - Das denke ich als Benutzer*


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,

und du sollstest berücksichtigen:



Habe ich die Lagerkapazität, jedes Produkt vorrätig zu haben.
Wie organisiere ich den Laden, um zwischen Geldeingang und Warenversand effektiv zu sein.
Holt der Versanddienstleister die Ware bei mir ab ?
Habe ich den Versanddienstleister, der 80% der Ware innerhalb 48 Std zustellt.
Sind meine Lieferanten - Zwischenhändler, auf die ggf. andere Onlineshop Einfluss haben.
Habe ich RAe, die mich und den Onlineauftritt vor Abmahnungen, Unterlassungserklärungen (geht sofort in den 4 bis 5 stelligen Bereich ohne vorherige Ankündigung) und Formverletzungen schützen.
und, und ,und
LG
Wegberger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Also ich würde es nicht machen.... Ich glaube man hat keine Chance auf dauer gegen den Internet Handel und den größeren Angelläden wie FP oder M. Du musst sehr viel EK haben um die Startphase zu schaffen (5 Jahre..??).

Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich versuchen einen am besten seit Jahrzenten laufenden Laden zu übernehmen ( aus Altersgründen o.ä.) der sich am dem Markt trotz aller probleme etabliert hat.

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt....als ich mir dann meine "eigene Formel" errechnet hatte die lautete: 100qm Ladenfläche = 100.000 Euro Ware hatte sich das seeehr schnell erledigt.
Dann Gehälter für Aushilfen, Ladenpacht und und und....#d und wieviel du dann vekaufen musst um das alles über zu haben und auch noch selber was verdienen willst...

Nee, darum bin ich lieber selbstständiger Handwerksmeister geworden/geblieben, und habe Freitags 13.00 Uhr Feierabend und fahre Samstag mit meiner Arvor 230 auf die Ostsee raus.......denn ich glaube Handwerk hat noch goldenen Boden ( manchmal jedenfalls |rolleyes)

Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Glück bei der Umsetzung deines Geschäftes.

P.S.: Vielleicht wäre ja auch eine Franchise Lösung was für dich mit dem am Markt überall etablierten "Angelketten".


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Mit einem Onlineshop zu starten ist meiner Meinung die schlechteste Idee.
Die Konkurrenz einfach zu gross.

Was kannst Du besser als die vielen anderen?  

Angelhaken verkaufen kann jeder.  

Auch denke ich, mit den Gedanken FP konkurrenz zu machen landest Du auf der Nase.
Die Jungs von FP haben einen längeren Atem und machen Dich platt.

Versuch etwas anzubieten was die vor Ort nicht haben/ nicht können.

Und.....versuch beim Einkauf den Grosshandel zu umgehen.  
Kauf direkt beim Hersteller.....in China.  :g

Und.....ich würd die Finger davon lassen.
Einen gut laufenden Laden übernehmen...evtl. ja.


----------



## Nordwärts (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn die einkaufen, dann dürfte die volle Europalette sehr wahrscheinlich die kleinste Abnahmeeinheit sein. Welcher Krauter will da mithalten?



Die Preise von FB sind maßlos übertrieben, das Sortiment kann max. durch seine Größe Punkten, die meisten der Produkte finde ich aber "nicht gut", der Service ist bei usn doch sehr mieß.


----------



## olaf70 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

So jetzt hast du 18 Meinungen von 13 Leuten, dann leg mal los mit deinem Laden|supergri.

Ich bin nun seit 15 Jahre selbstständig. Mit einem Handwerksbetrieb, kein Ladengeschäft, daher werde ich mir nicht erlauben hier schlaue Tipps zum Thema Lagerbestand und Einkauf und so zum Besten zu geben. Da hab ich ehrlicherweise auch wenig Ahnung von. Die Lieferanten sind heutzutage so auf Zack, da brauch ich kein großes Lager mehr.

Ich kann nur sagen, daß der Schritt in die Selbstständigkeit eine der besten Entscheidungen meines Lebens war.
Obwohl da wirklich harte Jahre bei waren (die ersten Jahre hatte ich zeitweise privat nicht mehr Geld zur Verfügung als ein Auszubildener). Aber durch den Rückhalt meiner Frau und Familie (und der Bank!) haben wir das  auch geschafft.

Es ist ein schönes Gefühl jeden Tag zu sehen was man selbst geschafft hat. Ich sehe die Firma auch nicht als Arbeit, wo ich mich morgens hinquäle um ein paar Mücken für mein "richtiges" Leben zu verdienen, sondern als großer und wichtiger Teil meines Lebens.
Und mein Leben versuche ich immer möglichst lebenswert zu gestalten. Klappt natürlich nicht immer, aber ich arbeite dran.

Man muß sich aber auch immer vor Augen halten, daß man als Unternehmer für alles, aber auch wirklich alles, was seine Firma betrifft verantwortlich ist.
Man kann und darf sich nicht hinter dämlichen Mitarbeitern oder unzuverlässigen Lieferanten verstecken. Sowas will kein Kunde hören. Es interessiert auch keine Krankenkasse und kein Finanzamt , wenn man Zahlungsausfälle wegen säumiger Kunden hat und so seine Beiträge oder Steuern nicht zahlen kann.


----------



## Raubfischer01 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das schon genannt wurde, aber wie willst deine Existenzgrundlage und deinen Lebensstandart sichern?

Gerade für solche Unternehmen eignet sich die "Mini-GmbH".
Das ist eine ganz normale GmbH, nur das du nur einen Euro Startkapital dafür haben musst. 
Du zahlst jährlich (oder monatlich, weiß ich gerade nicht mehr) 25% deines Umsatzes in die "Mini-GmbH" ein bis du 25.000€ erreicht hast und dann wandelst du sie in eine normale GmbH um.

Zu deiner Idee:
Ich komme ja aus Wilhelmshaven und wir haben dort nur ein Angelgeschäft. Das ist nicht wirklich groß und die Auswahl ist auch mau. Gut sortiert ist etwas anderes. 
Neulich war ich in einem Angelladen in Bockhorn der mich wirklich überzeugt hat. 
Unterschätze nicht die Erwartungen von deinen potenziellen Kunden. Man möchte immer etwas gegeneinander abwägen können, oder mal was neues ausprobieren. Köderauswahl ist auch extrem, vor allem Kunstköder. Glaubst du, du kannst aus deiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus sagen, welche Gummifische/Wobbler/Spinner/Blinker usw. gerade ansprechend sind?
Ich finde Onlineshops nicht unbedingt besser, ich bevorzuge sogar eher den Angelladen aufgrund eventueller persönlicher Beratung und vor allem: Ich sehe und ich fühle was ich kaufe. Außerdem kann man in einem Angelgeschäft den Preis immer etwas drücken. 

Leider sehen das nicht alle so. Du hast oft Tage, wo du vielleicht 2-3 Packungen Maden und evtl. noch eine Packung Würmer verkaufst. Hat sich der Traum dann dafür gelohnt? 

Überleg dir das gut. Und wenns dann doch schief gehen sollte.. du hast ja noch eine Mini-GmbH


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Das Problem bei so Mini-Gmbhs etc. ist die mangelnde Haftung im Ernstfall.... würdest du einem Unternehmer einen Kredit über - sagen wir mal 30.000€ geben - wenn die Haftungssumme die du juristisch abgreifen könntest sehr sehr viel weniger ist? ... ich als Bank nicht... und daher wird es keine Bank etc. OHNE andere Sicherheiten wie Bürgschaften, Hypotheken etc. machen.


----------



## weserwaller (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Raubfischer01 schrieb:


> Gerade für solche Unternehmen eignet sich die "Mini-GmbH".




Nur das Dir als Mini GmbH, keine Bank Geld und Kein Großhändler Ware ohne Vorkasse geben wird. 

Ohne genug Eigenkapital zu haben wird das nichts mit der Mini GmbH.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@ Weserwaller

Hatten wir den selben Gedanken


----------



## weserwaller (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Scheint so :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



> Ohne genug Eigenkapital zu haben wird das nichts mit der Mini GmbH


Ohne genügend Eigenkapital ist sowas eh (geschäftlicher) Selbstmord.........
Egal in welcher juristischen Form..


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> Gerade für solche Unternehmen eignet sich die "Mini-GmbH".Das ist eine ganz normale GmbH, nur das du nur einen Euro Startkapital dafür haben musst. Du zahlst jährlich (oder monatlich, weiß ich gerade nicht mehr) 25%  deines Umsatzes in die "Mini-GmbH" ein bis du 25.000€ erreicht hast und  dann wandelst du sie in eine normale GmbH um.



Und nochmal 25 % mehr Umsatzziel, was ON TOP erzielt werden muss, um an das Lebensunterhaltsziel zu kommen!

LG
Wegberger


----------



## weserwaller (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne genügend Eigenkapital ist sowas eh (geschäftlicher) Selbstmord.........
> Egal in welcher juristischen Form..




Kommt drauf an in welchen Dimensionen man denkt, ich bin ganz froh über meine Selbständigkeit und kann mich nicht beklagen. 

Auch wenn es Saision bedingt mal ruhiger ist. 

Habe aber auch einen seit über 50 Jahren bestehenden Laden übernommen.


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,

da musste einfach "die Geschäftsidee" haben .... C&R Shop !, da kann man die Fische an der Ladentheke kaufen und am Ausgang zurücksetzen !

Jetzt muss du nur noch Nachfrage generieren #c

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Naja Thomas,

als Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung ist der Fall eben irgendwann gebremst.... stehst du aber mit deinem Haus und Hof in der Schxxx - gehts schnell in die 7 Jahre Privatinsolvenz .... 

Wobei dir heute eh jeder nen Strick aus geschäftl. Ursachen drehen wird... von wegen Insolvenzverschleppung usw...


ABER

Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen... es kann auch gut gehen!


----------



## Oldschoool (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ja stimmt, ich vergaß wir leben alle weit ab der Realität - in unserer Traumwelt , ja stell dir vor es gibt Ihn wirklich den Regenbogenen Laden an der Ecke, der nur zum spass betrieben wird weil der Gründer im Lotto gewonnen hat. Also mann kann von dem erlös nicht leben? mann oh mann sind die geschäftebetreiber alles penner die sich vom staat bezuschussen lassen müssen, damit sie sich ein brot kaufen können.

Sagt mal wo lebt ihr ? Hört auf träume zu zerstören mit einem unsinn den ihr hier erzählt und unterstützt das vorhaben lieber, anstatt dumme kommentare abzugeben wenn die ahnung nicht so groß ist ....@ralle 4% das war ja wohl ein kalter....


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> mann oh mann sind die geschäftebetreiber alles penner die sich vom staat  bezuschussen lassen müssen, damit sie sich ein brot kaufen können.


Mindestens die 31.000 kleinen Unternehmen, die 2011 in die Insolvenz gegangen sind. 

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



> Sagt mal wo lebt ihr ? Hört auf träume zu zerstören mit einem unsinn den ihr hier erzählt und unterstützt das vorhaben lieber, anstatt dumme kommentare abzugeben wenn die ahnung nicht so groß ist ....@ralle 4% das war ja wohl ein kalter....


 
Ka wo du lebst und seit wann... aber die Honigkuchenzeiten der deutschen Marktwirtschaft sind längst vorbei. Träume sind Träume und die Realität ist eben sehr oft was anderes.

Warum gehen so viele Einzelhändler pleite, bzw. der Geschäftsbetrieb wird eingestellt, wenn der Inhaber (z.B Altersbedingt oder Gesundheitsbedingt) die Geschäftstätigkeit einstellt?! Garantiert nicht -  weil man auf diesem Markt hohe Gewinne abgrasen kann.

Klar leben einige von ihrem Laden - müssen Sie ja wohl oder übel


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo lebt ihr ? Hört auf träume zu zerstören mit einem unsinn den ihr hier erzählt und unterstützt das vorhaben lieber, anstatt dumme kommentare abzugeben wenn die ahnung nicht so groß ist ....@ralle 4% das war ja wohl ein kalter....


Bitte?
Wann hast Du das letzte Mal nach Geschaeftsmieten geschaut?? |kopfkrat
'N normaler Laden in 80qm kostet 800€ KALT im Monat. 
Kannst auch in die Innenstaedte gehen, da ist VHB 12 E/m² kalt.
Versicherungen, Strom, etc... Kostet so'n Laden in normaler Lage mal schlappe 1.500€ Monat = 4.000 Euro Umsatz = 200€ Umsatz/Tag, vielleicht auch nur 150 €/Tag...
Was ist daran Traeume zerstoeren??? #q

Lieber sagen: "Ja, toll! Mach das!" ohne zu rechnen... Yap, DAS koennen viele.


----------



## WK1956 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo lebt ihr ? Hört auf träume zu zerstören mit einem unsinn den ihr hier erzählt und unterstützt das vorhaben lieber, anstatt dumme kommentare abzugeben wenn die ahnung nicht so groß ist ....@ralle 4% das war ja wohl ein kalter....


 

naja, ich glaube den Unsinn verzapfst eher du. Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung welche Umsätze ein Angelladen macht und welche Kosten gedeckt sein müssen? Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@ Franz

|good:

Ist ja nicht so, dass wir es ihm nicht gönnen würden - aber man muss sich den Gefahren bewusst sein. Selbst als Eigenheimbesitzer bekommste kaum noch ein gescheites Darlehn was sich lohnen würde....|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Naja, ich bin über 20 Jahre selbständig, Ralle sicher nicht weniger..

Ich weiss zumindest, was da auf einen zukommen KANN und was man VORHER bedenken sollte.

Und mit der Angelbranche und den zig kaputt gegangenen Läden hab ich jetzt seit über 12 Jahren zu tun und krieg da auch vieles von unseren Werbekunden mit, wie viele da kaputt gehen, nicht mehr zahlen können etc.. (sowohl Groß- wie Einzelhandel)....

Es soll jeder seinen Traum leben - auch wie der TE ohne kaufmännische Ausbildung, ohne Erfahrung in der Branche und ohne Eigenkapital anzufangen - es sei ihm gegönnt.

Raten würd ich ihms aber nicht..............

Wers kann, wird auch da erfolgreich sein können...

Wem Erfahrung, Ausbildung und Kapital fehlt, sollte sich das schlicht überlegen..


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass wir es ihm nicht gönnen würden...


Ich wuerde schon fast sagen, dass alle, die ein wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben, sogar ZUR Selbststaendigkeit raten wuerden, wenn auch nur die CHANCE besteht, dass es funktioniert! 
Aber ohne rechnen kann es nicht funktionieren...

Wenn Der TE sagt: "200€ am Tag Umsatz sind Pipifax, die mach' ich ja 4x...",
dann LOS!  Sofort!!!


----------



## u-see fischer (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Habe mir nicht alle 8 Seiten hier durchgelesen.

Kumpel vom mir ist diesen Schritt vor einigen Jahren gegangen. Benötigt hat er etwas mehr als 100.000 DM an Eigenkapital.

Manche Lieferanten haben ihn damals nicht beliefert, da andere Shops einen Gebietsschutz mit dem Lieferanten vereinbart hatten. Ware dieser/dieses Lieferanten muße er sich über andere Shops zu ungünstigeren Konditionen besorgen.

Bei der heutigen Auswahl und damit verbundenen Vielzahl an Lieferanten wird das ganze möglicherweise noch schwerer.

Das schlimmste für ihn waren die vielen Stunden, die er tagsüber im Geschäft verbracht hat und auf Kundschaft gewartet hat.

Nach 15 Jahren Selbstständigkeit hat er sein Geschäft geschlossen und seine Waren verkauft.

Zum Online Shop, bis Du mit einem Onlineshop Geld verdienst, vergeht auch eine gewisse Zeit, Unterstützung durch Freunde und Bekannte ist da nötig. Es dauert hat sehr lange bis sich "Mund zu Mund Propaganda" rumgesprochen hat. Auch mit "Illegalen Tricks" dauert es bis Google den Shop bei der Suche weitgenug oben anzeigt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo lebt ihr ? Hört auf träume zu zerstören mit einem unsinn den ihr hier erzählt und unterstützt das vorhaben lieber, anstatt dumme kommentare abzugeben wenn die ahnung nicht so groß ist ....@ralle 4% das war ja wohl ein kalter....



Wer träumt geht Pleite.

Natürlich nicht wenn er so kalkulieren kann, wie Du. 

Erzähl doch mal in welcher Branche Du selbstständig tätig bist und wie Du zu Gewinnspannen über 4% kommst. 

Vielleicht mache ich ja was grundlegendes falsch, so wie zehntausende andere selbstständige auch.


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ... "Illegalen Tricks" dauert es bis Google den Shop bei der Suche weitgenug oben anzeigt.


Illegal sind sie nicht, nur nicht wirklich gerne gesehen in den meisten Fällen. 4-6 Monate muß man einplanen wenn man es selbst mit freunden pusht, ein professioneller Marketingladen schafft das schneller, nur das kostet.

10% Gewinnspanne ... uha, vor Kosten und Steuern und AFA und sonstigen Sperenzchen vielleicht. Kaum eine Branche die sich mit mehr als 6% brüsten kann. Die meisten selbstständigen die ich kenne kommen im Schnitt auf 3,8-4,7%


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Rechnung: bei ebay kostet der Jigkopf (selber gemacht) 30 Cent im VK.
Davon sind dann 3 Cent eBay-Gebuehr. Der Haken kostet ... 5 Cent oder sowas... Das "Blei" pro Kopf auch nochmal 5 Cent... Die Formen pro Gewicht kosten 15€ ? Irgendwie sowas... Da kann sich jeder mal ausrechnen, wann die Kosten fuer die Formen drin sind, wieviele Koepfe welchen Verdienst VOR Steuern ausmachen, etc.... Dazu der Platz der Lagerhaltung fuer jede Groesse mit jedem Gewicht etc....
Die Zeit des Herstellens, die Homepage/OnlineShop, etc...
Und nun der Knackpunkt: Warum sollte ich beim Online-Haendler kaufen (fuer 60 Cent/Stueck) und nicht direkt beim Hersteller ueber eBay (fuer 30 Cent/Stueck)??? Auch Online-Shop ist schweeeer... 

Hat nix damit zu tun, dass man einem anderen Menschen Traeume zerstoeren will...
Die Zeiten von Tante-Emma-Laeden ist definitiv vorbei!
Ob gut oder schlecht soll jeder seine eigene Meinung haben...

PS:
Selbst WENN das 6stellige Eigenkapital da ist: Es gibt definitiv gewinnbringenderer/renditestaerkere Moeglichkeiten, denn ein eigener TackleShop. 

PPS:
Meine Frau gerade: "Das Leben ist halt kein Pony-Hof..."


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,
Habe jetzt keine Lust alle Treads zu lesen aber was ich als ebenfalls selbstständiger zu sagen habe:
1. Mache einen Geschäftsplan. Hier musst du ganz genau überlegen was kann ich einnehmen, was habe ich für Kosten, wie überlebe ich die schlechten Monate im Jahr.
Wenn bei der Rechnung rauskommt das du Gewinn machen würdest ist es schon mal weiterer Überlegungen wert.
Wie sieht es aus kannst du als Gastkartenverkauf fungieren für die Vereine. Überlege warum die anderen nur als Nebenjob den Laden betreiben - lungere da mal ein wenig rum und schaue was die Leute so kaufen. Fällt im Angelladen nicht besonders auf .
Vor allem sprich mal mit den potentiellen Lieferanten. 
2. Das liebe Geld - vergiss Banken wenn du keine Sicherheiten hast die du bieten kannst - und hiermit meine ich nicht deinen Wareneinsatz sondern dein Haus deine Sparvertrag.
Hast du Eigenkapital? Wenn du kein Eigenkapital hast vergiss es.
3. Sei dir klar darüber das eine Selbstständigkeit egal was du machst immer eine 6 - 7 Tage Woche bedeutet- vor allem in der Anfangszeit. 
4. Sei dir klar darüber, dass du nach Steuern pro Monat etwa 1500,- € Gewinn machen musst um etwa Hartz 4 Niveau zu erreichen!

Also überlege gut bevor du den Schritt machst!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Würde heutzutage keinen Angelladen hochziehen. Wenn man überlegt wie viel Geld man verdienen muss um die ganzen Kosten zu decken, dazu dann noch viel Konkurrenz wie ebay, Onlineshops oder andere Angelläden in der Umgebung. Wenns ein eigener Laden sein soll, dann online. Da spart man den ein oder anderen Euro und hat auch einen größeren Kundenkreis. Vermasselt man das ist man gleich auf Hartz4


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich würde ganz klar davon abraten!
Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen Angelladen und ich weiß was da läuft:
- erstens der Laden ist sein Eigentum auf seinem Grundstück
- seine Partnerin steht im Laden während er Gasflaschen verkauft und als selbständiger Handwerker(Kupferschmied & Gas-, Wasser-, Schei$emonteur) Kohle ranschafft.
- zusetzlich online Waren anbietet

Wäre das alles nicht so, er könnte happy sein, wenn ihm im Monat 1200 -1400 Euro zum Leben blieben.

Forget it!


Ich würde immer zuerst online Geschäfte machen, nebenher, zum normalen Job als Angestellter.
Wenn das läuft, würde ich meine Geschäfte aufblasen und nur noch Teilzeit als Angestellter arbeiten.
Und erst wenn das ein paar Jahre wirklich gut läuft, Kontinuität erkennbar ist und ich mir ein finanzielles Polster geschaffen habe, mit dem wirklich was geht, erst dann würde ich meinen normalen Job an den Nagel hängen und komplett einen auf selbständig machen. Keine MINUTE früher!#d


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,

wenn es nur faire Konkurrenz wäre.... da gibt es dann "Konkurrenten" die haben eine Deal mir RAe - und die durchforsten den ganzen Tag den Online-Dschungel um mit Abmahnungen und Unterlassungsvereinbarungen den Anfänger gleich wieder kaputt zu machen.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde ... jeder gönnt es dem TE - aber die Chance naiv vor die Wand zu fahren ist ungleich größer als naiv das erfolgreiche Geschäftsmodell zu haben.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Rechnet doch nur mal ein GuFi-Regal durch, wieviel Kohle da liegt...
Du musst als Einzelhaendler ein GUTES GuFi-Regal haben, sonst gehen Dir die Kunden durch die Lappen.
Mit Wobblern, Blinkern, Schnueren, Haken, Rollen, Ruten, etc dasselbe...

EINE Groesse GuFi von EINEM Hersteller x 20 Farben x 20 Stueck = 1x20x20 = 400 St x 0,25 € = 100€ Kapital. Wenn die KOMPLETT verkauft sind = 200€ Umsatz... vielleicht 30€ NETTO-Gewinn... bei 400 GuFi's... 
Bei 4'000 GuFi's = 300€... Nee nee.... Wenn ich irgendwie wuesste, damit zu ueberleben, wuerde ich es SOFORT machen.


----------



## Ulli3D (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Schau Dir doch das Kundenpotential an. Wenn die 1.600 Angler alle nur bei Dir einkaufen würden und jeder im Schnitt 100 € im Jahr bei Dir lässt, dann kommst Du auf einen stolzen Umsatz von 160.000 €. Selbst bei einer Gewinnspanne von 5% kommst Du dann auf 8.000 € im Jahr.

Wie schon oben geschrieben, die werden nicht alle zu Dir kommen, die haben schon ihre Stammdealer und das Internet. Um Deine Chancen zu erhöhen, die als Kunden zu bekommen, musst Du auch in den Vereinen sein, zudem bei den Veranstaltungen ordentlich für die Tombola spenden. 

Wenn Du keinen eingeführten laden übernehmen kannst, vergiss es.


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen Angelladen und ich weiß was da läuft:
> - erstens der Laden ist sein Eigentum auf seinem Grundstück
> [...]


DANN muss er 4000€ weniger Umsatz/Monat generieren, dann KANN es funktionieren. 
Na gut... sagen wir 3000€ weniger Umsatz/Monat. Man hat ja trotzdem NK & Versicherung etc...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Kann fast allem hier Gesagten zustimmen .... bis auf den Blödsinn von Oldschool #q


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> [...] Selbst bei einer Gewinnspanne von 5% kommst Du dann auf 8.000 € im Jahr. [...]


Das 5%-Netto-Gewinn (vom Gesamt-Brutto-Umsatz) hauen UNGEFAEHR hin... sind halt 600€ WIRKLICHE Netto im Monat...
Fuer 'nen Laden mit 200Riesen Jahresumsatz... Jeden Tag mit 700 Euro spielen, fuer 600 Euro netto... Wer's mag... #t


----------



## dpj_de (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Naja, bei 160 TEUR bleiben sicher mehr als 8000 EUR pa übrig. - Nur selbst wenn Du 24.000 pa übrig hast (und das ist sehr optimistisch), dann hast 2.000 EUR im Monat und davon gehen aber noch die Versicherung für Rente, Gesundheit, Pflege etc. ab ...... überlege Dir mal, was Dein jetziger Beruf einbringt. - Ein Freund von mir hat einen Laden - zwar kein Angelladen, aber die 1:1-Kalkjtulation in seiner Branche, dürfte auch für Angelgeschäfte gelten. (1 EUR Einkauf = 2 EUR Verkauf) .... das ist schon ein extrem hartes Brot, dass er ißt. und wenn er als Handwerker mit Ladengeschäft nicht auch noch seine Handwerksleistung hätte, würde er sicher nicht davon leben können. Über Miete, Nebenkosten, Versicherungen etc. haben ja schon andere geschrieben. 
Ich kenne das aus anderen Hobbies ....... bisher kommen auf mindestens 10 die es probiert haben aus dem Hobby einen Beruf machen nur einer, der es dauerhaft geschafft hat.

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## hulkhomer (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Grundsätzlich würde ich dir nicht von der Verwirklichung deiner Idee abraten.

Allerdings sind einige Dinge (Eigenkapital - zusätzliche Zinsen zahlen wirst du dir nicht leisten können, den Rest haben die anderen schon angesprochen) zu beachten.

Gegenüber der Konkurrenz musst du dich abheben, sei es durch Preise (schwer möglich), Sortiment (teuer für dich) oder Beratung (da ist Potential).  Wenn ich einen Laden eröffnen würde, dann spezialisiert auf ein Gebiet wovon ich Ahnung habe und (noch viel wichtiger) viele potentielle Kunden in der Nähe wohnen. Der Rentner, der seinen Wurm an die Pose hängt, wird dir nicht viel bringen. Da würde ich mich eher auf Spinnfischer konzentrieren und da ein schönes Sortiment an hochwertiger Ware anbieten. 

Wenn ich mir anschaue, was Geflecht im Laden kostet und das mit online Preisen vergleiche, dann wirds einem schon fast schlecht, den Unterschied kann man mit Mieten, Angestellten usw. nicht erklären. Sinngemäß gilt das auch für Wobbler usw.. Vielleicht ist ja da was möglich, Import aus dem Ausland in Eigenregie oder so.

Versuch dich doch einfach mal an einem Onlinehandel. Bei Amazon und ebay werden deine Waren gefunden, der Aufwand ist überschaubar und du kannst dich langsam an Finanzamt, Krankenversicherung usw. gewöhnen. Eine Nachzahlung wegen Fristversäumnis ist bei 500€ Umsatz im Monat noch zu verschmerzen, bei 50.000€ monatlich tuts schon richtig weh. 

Kurz: Kauf dir 100 Wobbler und verkauf die online. Orientier dich doch vielleicht an aktuellen Themen in den Zeitschriften und Foren, vielleicht kannst du kurzfristig Testsieger anbieten? Die werden sicherlich stark online nachgefragt. Oder du schaust dir die Google Analytics Seiten an, welche Suchbegriffe "angesagt" sind und orientierst dich mit deinen Artikeln daran...

Es ist sicherlich nicht leicht, einen Laden erfolgreich zu führen, es besteht ein großes Risiko finanziell richtig aufs Gesicht zu fliegen und ein Halbtagsjob ist ein eigener Laden sicherlich auch nicht.

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich durchaus Chancen, du bist dein eigener Chef und trägst die Verantwortung ganz alleine. Diese Punkte sehe ich durchaus positiv.

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, wenn sich was ergibt. Finsing (schon das am Speichersee, oder?) ist ja nicht so weit weg, ich kauf dir auch mal einen Spinner ab, aber nur bei einem ordentlichen Rabatt ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Illegal sind sie nicht, nur nicht wirklich gerne gesehen in den meisten Fällen. 4-6 Monate muß man einplanen wenn man es selbst mit freunden pusht, ein professioneller Marketingladen schafft das schneller, nur das kostet....



Richtig, Illegal im Sinne der Gesetze sind die nicht. Wenn aber Googel davon "Wind" bekommt, wird die Web-Seite bei der Suche nicht mehr berücksichtigt.


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> [...] Kannst Du nur über hohe Umsätze realisieren. Da stellt sich aber sofort die Frage nach regionaler Konkurrenz und der Größe Deines geplanten Einzugsgebiets und Deinem Kapital. [...]


Nee, da stellt sich in erster Linie ersteinmal die Frage der "Masse-Bewegung". 
Viel Umsatz bedeutet viel Ware bedeutet viel Arbeit.
Einen Warenumsatz von mehr als 20.000€ im Monat (ob verkaufbar oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt) ALLEIN zu bewaeltigen, halte ich fuer die Grenze des Machbaren.
Es muss bestellt werden, es muss ausgepackt werden, einsortieren, in die Buchhaltung eingetippt etceteetctetectetetcppppppppppppppo.
Da kommt einiges an Kilos/Tonnen zusammen, auch wenn's nur Haken & Ruten sind.
Das wiederum bedeutet Angestellte! Und genau DA ist der Punkt, an dem man sich selber in den Po kneift. 
Die sind naemlich nicht finanzierbar...
Bei 250.000€/Jahresumsatz = 15.000 NETTO!/Jahr....
WO soll da das Geld fuer 'nen Angestellten herkommen?
Auch nur 400€-Jobber = nochmal 1.500 Euro/Umsatz Monat...
Ja ja... Diese knetebunte Maerchenwelt ist Scheixxe...


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,

oder du machst es gleich "Ganz oder Garnicht" ...habe gerade mal den Ort gegoogelt.

Mega-Store für das Münchner Einzugsgebiet .... mit Online Shop + Feature`s wie Köder-bring-Service bis 100 km. Ggf. sogar eigenes Firmengewässer für Event`s und Erlebnisgastronomie wie Sea-life. Künstliche Fliegen-Fisch- Hausstrecke wäre ja auch noch was.

In der Größenordnung denke ich , könnten sogar eher Investoren und Banken ihren Spass haben.

Nurmal ein Beispiel -> 10km von Düsseldorf entfernt mitten im Rheinland 
http://www.allrounder.de/

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Zum Onlineshop sei noch angemerkt:
Ohne ein 14tägiges Wiederrufsrecht geht da gar nichts.

Du musst die Ware zu "Dumpingpreisen" anbieten und wenn nötig sogar evtl. defekte Ware vom Kunden zurücknehmen.
Dieses Wiederrufsrecht belastet Dich zusätzlich.


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo Sharpo,

die Ware muss noch nicht mal Defekt sein. Der Kunde kann ohne Angabe von Gründen einfach zurücktreten und über 40 Euro Warenwert kann du dann auch noch die Rücksendung als Händler selber bezahlen.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum Onlineshop sei noch angemerkt:
> Ohne ein 14tägiges Wiederrufsrecht geht da gar nichts...


Das ist Gesetz, keiner kann sich darum drücken, außer bei Privatverkauf.


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> die Ware muss noch nicht mal Defekt sein. Der Kunde kann ohne Angabe von Gründen einfach zurücktreten und über 40 Euro Warenwert kann du dann auch noch die Rücksendung als Händler selber bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Is klar. Nur bei defekter Ware doppelt ärgerlich. 
Man bleibt auf defekter Ware diese sitzen, kann sie nicht erneut verkaufen.
Und der Grosshändler nimmt diese womöglich auch nicht zurück.


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ist zwar kein Angelbedarf, passt aber gerade:
Ich hab' vor 2 Jahren 'nen LCD-Monitor im Laden gekauft.
OVP, nicht im Laden ausprobiert. Fahr' nach Hause, schliess den an, hat der mitten drin einen Pixelfehler (einen fehlerhaften Pixel).
Ich zurueck zum Laden, will den zurueckgeben/umtauschen...
Da kommt als Antwort :"Nee, machen wir nicht." Ick: "Haehh??? Da is' ein einfach nur gelber Pixel genau mittig im TFT, datt jeht so nich'." Antwort: "Bis 21 Pixel muss der Kunde laut Blabblabalbablupp hinnehmen, wir tauschen den nicht um."
DAS war das letzte Mal, dass ich solches Equipment im Laden gekauft habe! Erstens ist's online (inkl. Versand) stellenweise ERHEBLICH guenstiger & zweitens kann ich es jederzeit OHNE Angabe von Gruenden zurueckgeben. 
(Ob man diese Entwicklung gut findet oder nicht, sei jedem selber ueberlassen.)


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das ist Gesetz, keiner kann sich darum drücken, außer bei Privatverkauf.



Doch, es betrifft nur Onlinegeschäfte.
Ladengeschäfte sind davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> Ladengeschäfte sind davon nicht betroffen.



Die haben dafür die Langfinger als Hausproblem #c


----------



## antonio (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

bis 21 pixel ist schon mal blödsinn.
es gibt gewisse normen für pixelfehler, da hättest dich erkundigen müssen welche norm dein hersteller angegeben hat für diesen tft.
aber der drops ist gelutscht.

das rückgaberecht ist eben ein vorteil des onlinehandels.
einige ladengeschäfte tun dies ja auch obwohl sie es nicht müßten.

antonio


----------



## hulkhomer (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> oder du machst es gleich "Ganz oder Garnicht" ...habe gerade mal den Ort gegoogelt.
> 
> ...



DAS wäre mal eine "Nische" (wohl eher ein Ballsaal, haha). Grundsätzlich bin ich sogar der Meinung, dass das funktionieren würde. Aber ohne 10 Millionen in der Hinterhand, wird das wohl eng (Grundstück, Laden mit der Abmessung eines Möbelhauses, Flusslauf anlegen,...) 

Mal eine ganz verrückte Idee: Stell so ein Konzept richtig(!) (Businessplan, Finanzierung, Kundenkreis, Umsatzprognosen,...) und mach bei Gründerwettbewerben mit. Da kann man sehr gute Kontakte knüpfen und lernt eine Menge. 

So schnell kanns gehen, vom "Tante-Emma" Angelladen zum Multimillionen-Projekt  

Aber mal im Ernst: Man muss sich abheben, dann kommen die Kunden. Und wenn (was zwar utopisch anscheint) man so was im Kreuz hat, dann kommen auch die Kunden. "Künstliche Fliegenstrecke mit Bachforellen"? Da kommen die Kunden im Umkreis von 200km. Und wenn dann Preise/Beratung usw. stimmen klingelt es auch in der Kasse.


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> So schnell kanns gehen, vom "Tante-Emma" Angelladen zum Multimillionen-Projekt


Letztendlich wäre der Deal ja ....ein Ladenbereich oder Ladenpassage zu entwickeln, wo die einzelnen Spezialanbieter ihre Ware anbieten können und dafür zahlen sodass dir das Projekt finanziert wird. So Outled-Technisch.....!

Alle anderen Schmarotzergeschäfte .... wollen dann schon von alleine unter dein Dach kommen.

Es gibt Automeilen ... warum nicht auch eine Anglermeile ?

P.S.: Wenn du das machst, dann möchte ich aber lebenslange Sondereinkaufskonditionen *grins


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



> warum nicht auch eine Anglermeile


Machen die Profis doch schon.
Nach Anspomeile googlen.....


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo Thomas,

drei Tage *tztztzzt

Ohne Fliegenfischareal ... ohne Wallertacklesimulationsprüfstand  ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Sind halt Profis, die werden schon wissen, was sie tun..


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

|rolleyes


----------



## hulkhomer (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Da lohnt wohl ein Blick ins Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten. Gibt es sowas da schon ;-)?


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Im Amiland gibts die BassPro Stores.... ist ungefähr wie ein größerer Realmarkt nur mit Angelkrams... inkl. Alubooten usw. Meine Freunde mussten mich fast aus dem Laden zerren... von Alleine hätte ich da ne Woche gewohnt ^^

sowas kannste aber nur in den USA finden... zudem haste in D ja eig. nen Limitierten Kundenkreis, denn in den meisten Ecken geht ohne Fischereischein ja schonmal kein Angeln....


----------



## Wegberger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,

ich denke bei einem Einzugskreis von < 2.000.000 Mill. Menschen in 100km Umkreis  (München/Nürnberg, Hamburg/Bremen/Hannover, Berlin, Ruhrgebiet) und dann alle Tackel Hersteller + Event + Gastronomie + Aktionen sowie das Rahmenumfeld ...Camping/Wasser/Adventure/Reise 

das sollte Kaufkraft ziehen ....allerdings sehr zu Lasten ....unseres TE und seiner Anfangsidee #d

LG
Wegberger


----------



## yukonjack (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

2.000.000 Mill. Menschen.....wie viel Menschen (Angler) sind das genau? Aber davon mal abgesehen, der TE wollte doch nur einen kleinen Angelladen aufmachen!
Ein Bekannter hat vor ca. 5 Jahren einen kleinen (ca.50qm) Laden übernommen. Ein Onlinegeschäft hat er selbst aufgezogen(geht i.d.R. auch nur wenn du ein Ladengeschäft hast, weil seriöse Firmen NUR für einen Onlinehandel dich gar nicht beliefern). Nun, kurz gesagt, er überlegt den ganzen Kram hin zu schmeißen............


----------



## lippfried (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Wie wird kalkuliert? 
Bsp.: ein Wobbler wird für 10,- Euro verkauft. 
Abgeführt müssen 19% Mwst. das ist sicher. 
Wie teuer ist der Wobbler im EK? 6-7? oder ehr 3-4 ? Und was geht sonst weg?


----------



## smithie (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



lippfried schrieb:


> Wie wird kalkuliert?
> Bsp.: ein Wobbler wird für 10,- Euro verkauft.
> Abgeführt müssen 19% Mwst. das ist sicher.
> Wie teuer ist der Wobbler im EK? 6-7? oder ehr 3-4 ? Und was geht sonst weg?


bei vielen Artikeln kannst du rechnen:
netto-EK = 50% vom brutto-VK


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

ooooch Leute, wenn das so einfach wäre mit der Kalkulation...

Bei "Verbrauchsmaterial" hat man teilweise bis zu 2-300% Marge (Wirel, Blei etc.).

Je teurer jedoch ein Produkt wird, desto mehr sinkt die Marge, da dann auch mehr verglichen wird (z. B. im Netz)...

Das kann dann bei hochwertigen Rollen oder Ruten oder Zubehör sein, dass man gerade noch ein paar Euro über dem EK liegen wird, sollen die Teile nicht im Lager vergammeln..

Da muss also jeder Anbieter/Händler je nach Konkurrenzsituation und Bedarf/Wünschen der Kundschaft seine eigene Mischkalkulation aufstellen.

Mit dem berufsschulmäßigen EK + Aufschlag + MwSt wäre der sonst schneller pleite, als er gucken kann......


----------



## kräuterschnaps (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

ich denke so ein geschäft lohnt sich nur wenn man einen super standort hat, am besten an einem guten gewässer und sich auf die lokalen gegebenheiten einstellt. z.b. bei mir am edersee, es gibt dort einfach kein gutes geschäft! ich muss immer bis nach kassel fahren (60km) um gutes tackle zu kaufen! daher bestelle ich meinen kram zu 90% online! ich denke einen onlineshop sollte man immer zum ladenlokal mit anbieten!


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Bei mir siehts was das Angebot angeht ähnlich aus - muss entweder hinter Frankfurt auf die Tackle Hatz oder besser Richtung Nordbayern nach Niedernberg...

Gestern musste ich mir ne Spinnrute online bestellen, da kein Händler im umkreis die führt und der der Sie bestellen kann - verlangt, dass ich sie verbindlich nehme (ja is klar!).

Demnach gehört eín gescheiter Internetauftritt -sowie ein Versand für mich heute schon eher zum Standard als zur Ausnahme. Nur lokal anzubieten klappt nur, wenn man fast alles bieten kann, ein nat. Monopol hat und genau den Geschmack der Käufer lokal trifft... und die Kombination ist wie ein 6er im Lotto... also sehr sehr selten!


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ooooch Leute, wenn das so einfach wäre mit der Kalkulation...
> 
> Bei "Verbrauchsmaterial" hat man teilweise bis zu 2-300% Marge (Wirel, Blei etc.).
> 
> ...





Genau so schaut es aus.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts was das Angebot angeht ähnlich aus - muss entweder hinter Frankfurt auf die Tackle Hatz oder besser Richtung Nordbayern nach Niedernberg...
> 
> Gestern musste ich mir ne Spinnrute online bestellen, da kein Händler im umkreis die führt und der der Sie bestellen kann - verlangt, dass ich sie verbindlich nehme (ja is klar!).
> 
> Demnach gehört eín gescheiter Internetauftritt -sowie ein Versand für mich heute schon eher zum Standard als zur Ausnahme. Nur lokal anzubieten klappt nur, wenn man fast alles bieten kann, ein nat. Monopol hat und genau den Geschmack der Käufer lokal trifft... und die Kombination ist wie ein 6er im Lotto... also sehr sehr selten!



Da bitte ich um Verständnis. Als Händler kann man nicht jeden Artikel auf Vorrat haben.
Die Gründe dafür sind Dir hoffentlich bekannt.

Und zur verbindlichen Abnahme.
Was soll er mit dem Teil machen wenn Du die Rute nicht nimmst? Wer übernimmt die Transportkosten?
Wenn dies nicht gerade ein Artikel ist der sich besonders gut verkaufen lässt, stösst Du bei jedem Händler auf Granit.


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich hör hier immer nur GELD GELD GELD.... Klar ist das wichtig, aber gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er in der IT gut verdient hat und mit dem Angelladen ein bisschen weniger hat ist das durchaus vertretbar...

Nicht viele können von sich behaupten Ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht zu haben. Wenn man für etwas lebt und eine Sache einen zu 100% ausfüllt dann ist das sehr viel Wert. Denkt mal drüber nach ob ihr bei dem was Ihr macht zu 100% zufrieden seid.

Nur so als Denkanstoß


----------



## WK1956 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei "Verbrauchsmaterial" hat man teilweise bis zu 2-300% Marge (Wirel, Blei etc.).


 
Thomas, bitte verrate mir wo du einkaufst, diese Marge möchte ich auch bei Verbrauchsmaterial mal haben.

Klar, wenn man Schund einkauft, kann man da vielleicht hinkommen, bei hochwertigen Verbrauchsartikeln kannst du davon nur träumen und auf dem Schund bleibst du halt schnell mal sitzen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@ Sharpo

da stimme ich dir zu. So ist das leider - da kann der Händler nix für, aber ich als Kunde muss ja auch schauen wo ich bleibe!. Daher muss ich dann woanders bestellen und das Fernabsatzgesetz nutzen...

Aber dass will ich gar nicht mehr vertiefen.

Zu den angesprochenen Margen... diese % Beträge hat nicht der Händler, sondern der Importeur, Die Großhändler vielleicht... aber bei ner Packung Wirbel verdient der Händler keine 300%. Höhstens er kauft ne Palette davon


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich hör hier immer nur GELD GELD GELD.... Klar ist das wichtig, aber gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er in der IT gut verdient hat und mit dem Angelladen ein bisschen weniger hat ist das durchaus vertretbar...
> 
> Nicht viele können von sich behaupten Ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht zu haben. Wenn man für etwas lebt und eine Sache einen zu 100% ausfüllt dann ist das sehr viel Wert. Denkt mal drüber nach ob ihr bei dem was Ihr macht zu 100% zufrieden seid.
> 
> Nur so als Denkanstoß




Es nützt der beste Job nichts, wenn das Geld nicht stimmt.
Ohne Geld halt kein Brot zwischen den Beisserchen.

Was alle sagen wollen, es ist ein hartes Brot sein Geld mit einem Angelshop zu verdienen.
Viele machen halt dicht weil es sich nicht Lohnt.
Lohnen heisst, der Laden muss soviel Gewinn abwerfen das man davon Leben kann. 
Und dies bitte nicht unbedingt auf Hartz 4 Niveau.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Sharpo
> 
> da stimme ich dir zu. So ist das leider - da kann der Händler nix für, aber ich als Kunde muss ja auch schauen wo ich bleibe!. Daher muss ich dann woanders bestellen und das Fernabsatzgesetz nutzen...
> 
> ...



Klar, da beisst sich der Hund im Schwanz.

Zu Deinem Fall mit dem Grosshändler.
Thomas liegt da schon sehr Nahe was die Kalkulation angeht.
Die Margen bei Kleinmaterial sind in der Regel höher als bei Rollen etc.
Wobei die Sache bei diversen Qualitätsrollen und Ruten schon wieder kippen kann.

Nicht immer steckt der Grosshändler dazwischen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich hör hier immer nur GELD GELD GELD.... Klar ist das wichtig, aber gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er in der IT gut verdient hat und mit dem Angelladen ein bisschen weniger hat ist das durchaus vertretbar...
> 
> Nicht viele können von sich behaupten Ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht zu haben. Wenn man für etwas lebt und eine Sache einen zu 100% ausfüllt dann ist das sehr viel Wert. Denkt mal drüber nach ob ihr bei dem was Ihr macht zu 100% zufrieden seid.
> 
> Nur so als Denkanstoß



Nicht unromantisch.

Kurz gesagt, vergiß es.

Wenn Du Dein Hobby zum Beruf machst, bleibt von Deinem Hobby nix mehr übrig.

Das ist genau so ein Irrglaube, wie bei vielen Auswanderern.
Dreimal in Hippeindien in Urlaub gewesen. Tolles Land, tolles Klima, kein Streß, relaxtes arbeiten. Also wandert man aus und da kommt sie schon um die Ecke, die blöde Realität, die alle schönen Träume platzen lässt.


----------



## ernie1973 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

....Trump sagte mal, dass für den Erfolg eines jeden Geschäfts 3 Faktoren zählen:

- die Lage
- die Lage
- die Lage



Also - die Konkurrenzsituation und die Menge der tatsächlich vorhandenen & realistisch zu erwartenden Kunden sollten sicherlich vorab GRÜNDLICH gecheckt werden!

Zudem sollte heutzutage einem jeden klar sein, dass er sich in den Preiskampf mit Online-Händlern begibt, die entweder niedrigere Preise bieten, weil sie größere Mengen abnehmen, nicht so hohe Kosten (Miete Ladenlokal etc.) haben, oder auch mal "B"-Ware verkaufen.

Da muss man sich als Neuanfänger schon einiges überlegen, um Leute trotzdem bei höheren Preisen zum Kauf im eigenen Laden zu animieren! (--> Service ist sicher ein Argument - das aber ab einem gewissen Preisunterschied alleine auch nicht mehr zieht!).

...und es ist ja auch kein Zufall, dass viele "alteingesessene" Traditionsgeschäfte dichtgemacht haben.

Mit anderen Worten --> es ist verdammt schwer geworden - schwer ist natürlich nicht unmöglich, aber ich selber würde meine finanzielle Existenz nicht alleine auf einen Angelladen stützen wollen!

Entweder man schwimmt im Geld und hat die Puste, eine Anschubphase oder sogar einen Fehlschlag verkraften zu können, oder man sollte direkt mit einem 2. Standbein aufwarten können!

Aber - viel Glück & Erfolg bei dem Vorhaben!

Ernie


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

V.a. wenn man dann noch EIN WENIG so rechnet, dass man auch "moralisch" richtig bezahlt wird... Kein Mensch arbeitet gern sehr viel fuer sehr wenig Netto.
Was empfindet man als gerecht fuer eine Selbststaendigkeit? Sagen wir einfach GANZ GROB 5€ die Stunde. 6 Tage á 14h = 84 h/Woche. Gehen wir jetzt einfach von 80h aus (JA, das ist VIEL zu wenig, ist aber im Bsp. egal!) bei 5€ die Stunde = 400€ /Woche; x 4,5 = 1'800 € netto. 
Damit sind wir schon bei 5'000€ Umsatz "nur" fuer den eigenen Lohn (250€ /Tag Umsatz)...
Das sind aber viele Regenwuermer... 

PS:
'ne Vendetta kostet mich Online 41€ komplett, im Laden 49€ = 20% Preisunterschied, ist heftig... Sprit hier 1,70€/L, da 2,04€/L, wo faehrt man hin?


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

2 Sachen....

1. Ich habe bis jetzt (sei es hier oder in anderen Foren) noch nie einen Thread gesehen, wo man den Ersteller zu seiner Sache ermutigt. Es werden immer nur die negativen Aspekte aufgezählt... Fangt doch mal mit den positiven Sachen an... Wenn jeder so denkt wie die meissten, dann müssen wir bald alles selber kochen weil es keine Restaurants mehr gibt und Angeln werden wir dann mit dem Speer...

Manchmal ensteht hier der Eindruck, dass sich viele schon mal mit der Selbstständigkeit ruiniert haben/es nicht gut läuft... Das ist Schade muss dem Threadersteller noch lange nicht so gehen...

2. Ein Bekannter hat sich auch mit einem Angelladen selbstständig gemacht... Wie gut oder schlecht der Laden läuft werde ich hier nicht erläutern, nur soviel; Er hat sich mittlerweile am Wochenende (nachdem er sich nach einigen Jahren fest etabliert hat) eine Aushilfskraft in den Laden gestellt. Er ist jetzt fast jedes Wochende Angeln... Ungefähr genauso viel wie jeder normal arbeitende Mensch es kann...


----------



## ernie1973 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

...nicht zu vergessen, die meist unumgänglichen Kosten:

- Steuern
- vernünftige Altersvorsorge
- priv. Krankenversicherung
- gescheite BU-Versicherung
- Betriebshaftpflicht & diverse Versicherungen
- ggf. Steuerberatungskosten / f.d. schlimmsten Fall gew. Rechtschutzversicherung
- gescheiter Anfangswarenbestand, den man heute eben nicht mehr nur auf Kommission bekommt!
- ggf. Kredite

usw. usw.

Ich könnte manchmal heulen, wenn ich als Selbständiger mein "Brutto" sehe & mir dann mal mein *WAHRES NETTO* ausrechne!



Ernie


----------



## hechti666 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ein Aspekt der hier noch gar nicht zur Sprache gekommen ist, wären die Jahreszeiten!!!
Der meiste Umsatz wird nun mal in den Sommermonaten gemacht, dass sind dann 3-4 gute Geschäftsmonate.
Je kälter und unbeständiger es wird, umso weniger Kundschaft taucht im Laden auf!
Was das heißt muß ich nicht groß ausführen, aus dem Sommergeschäft muß man etwas für die Wintermonate rüberretten, hat man dann noch einen verregneten und kalten Sommer, na dann gute Nacht!

Ansonsten wurde hier alles gesagt, dem TE kann ich nur Raten auf die "Pessimisten" hier zu hören, all die Negativen Sachen die genannt wurden, würde ich auch in Betracht ziehen und in der Planung berücksichtigen! 
Ansonsten kommt die große Welle und spült Dich ins Nirgendwo!
Online Shop? Wenn dann Kunstköder und anderer Kleinkram, mit Ruten und Rollen vergiß es! 
Die "großen Märkte" sind auch Online und verticken die Ware unter Deinen zukünftigen Einkaufspreisen!

Ich bin einer derjenigen, der vor 7 Jahren sein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht hat!
Angelsport Fachgeschäft - Würde ich nie wieder machen!!!


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@ Gaerbsch

bei No1) vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen. Essen, trinken usw. MUSS jeder Mensch... und viele machen sich nicht mehr die Mühe und kochen daheim - das ist FAKT!

Angeln ist in Deutschland nur mit bestimmten Vorrausetzungen auszuüben - und das ist in großen Teilen des Landes eben nur mit entsprechenden Prüfungen, Scheinen etc. zu machen. Also hast du hier schonmal einen natürlich limitierten Käuferkreis! Daher kann der Vergleich mit dem Restaurant etc, und einem Angelladen niemals auf einer Ebene stehen. Du kannst z.B einen Waffenladen und einen Angelladen noch am ehsten Vergleichen....

Was sind heute noch positive Aspekte der Selbstständigkeit?

- Bin mein eigener Cheff
- Kann mir die Arbeit einteilen wie ich es will
- Biete vlt. Arbeitsplätze an
- Bin aufgrund punkt 3 sozial anerkannt

hmmm mehr fällt mir nicht ein....was mich pos dazu bewegen würden auf rationaler sicht heute noch einen Angelladen zu eröffnen.


----------



## ernie1973 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> 2 Sachen....
> 
> 1. Ich habe bis jetzt (sei es hier oder in anderen Foren) noch nie einen Thread gesehen, wo man den Ersteller zu seiner Sache ermutigt. Es werden immer nur die negativen Aspekte aufgezählt... Fangt doch mal mit den positiven Sachen an... Wenn jeder so denkt wie die meissten, dann müssen wir bald alles selber kochen weil es keine Restaurants mehr gibt und Angeln werden wir dann mit dem Speer...
> 
> ...



Naja - Gastronomie & Angelladen sind 2 paar Schuhe!

Niemand will ihm etwas ausreden, oder die Sache miesmachen - ABER - wenn Menschen, die wie ich z.B. seit fast 15 Jahren selbständig sind auf "Stolpersteine" hinweisen, dann ist das durchaus freundlich gemeint!

...denn wenn man (beruflich bedingt!) viele viele Insolvenzen (privat & geschäftlich) miterlebt & teilweise auch mit betreut hat, dann möchte man doch einen fragenden Angelkameraden auch auf die Gefahren hinweisen!

Was bringt ein reines Ermutigen, ohne das Aufzeigen der real existierenden Problematiken? --> nicht viel!...oder noch ne Insolvenz....!?



wichtiges PS:

*Bei der Gelegenheit bietet es sich auch an, mal über mögliche Rechtsformen (GmbH, Ltd., OHG etc.) nachzudenken, um evtl. vorhandenes Privatvermögen im schlimmsten Fall auch vorm Zugriff der Gläubiger zu schützen!

Ich kenne leider Fälle, wo jemand nur (!!!) durch die Wahl der falschen Gesellschaftsform ruiniert war, der z.B. mit einer GmbH einfach nur mal eben die Gesellschaft "plattgemacht" hätte, ohne Haus und Hof & Rücklagen zu verlieren!
"Haftung" ist dabei ein wichtiges Stichwort - man sollte sich IMMER erstmal fragen, womit man wofür haften kann & will & wird!
Da kann auch mal der Gang zum verhassten Anwalt vorab lohnenswert sein --> ein guter Steuerberater kann da aber auch helfen!
*

Ernie


----------



## dpj_de (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Thomas, bitte verrate mir wo du einkaufst, diese Marge möchte ich auch bei Verbrauchsmaterial mal haben.
> 
> Klar, wenn man Schund einkauft, kann man da vielleicht hinkommen, bei hochwertigen Verbrauchsartikeln kannst du davon nur träumen und auf dem Schund bleibst du halt schnell mal sitzen.
> 
> Gruß Werner



.... oder Du verdirbst Dir mit Schund den Ruf und bleibst auch auf Deinen guten Waren sitzen ...... das kann sich ein Angelgeschäft vor Ort nicht leisten. Noch gilt die alte Formel - ein unzufriedener Kunde gibt seine Meinung/Erfahrung an 10 potentielle andere Kunden weiter - ein zufriedener Kunde an 2 - 3.
Selbst wenn die Spanne bei Wirbeln höher wäre - wieviele Packungen Wirbel zu einem VK von 1,50 EUR oder 2,-- EUR muß man denn verkaufen, um auf einen halbwegs akzeptablen Umsatz zu kommen?


----------



## GeorgeB (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Interessant, wie viele Leute hier antworten. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass jeder, der schon als Kind mit dem Angeln begonnen hat, irgendwann mal von einem eigenen Angelladen geträumt hat. Muss doch herrlich sein, Tag für Tag all die schönen Sachen in der Hand zu haben, die man sich als Teenie nicht leisten kann. Davon kann jener hier definitiv ein Lied singen. 

Als ich in den 80ern dann zum ersten mal in einem größeren Angelfachmarkt stand, die kleinen Läden waren da schon auf dem absteigenden Ast, kam bei mir der Wunsch das zweite Mal auf. Leider stand keine Erbtante zum Begraben zur Verfügung, so dass ich an ihrer Stelle den damals durchaus erfolgversprechenden Traum begraben habe. 

Seit ein paar Jahren kommt nun noch der stark expandierende Online-Handel hinzu. Es zählen nur noch Schnelligkeit und Preis. Überlegt man es sich noch einmal, kann man die Ware zurück senden. Optimal Bedingungen für Kunden. Selbst für die, die am Ar$ch der Republik leben. Was wir vermissen ist der Laden an der Ecke, der möglichst zum Testen alles bevorraten soll, was wir später online billiger bestellen werden, und bei dem wir gelegentlich noch ein bisschen Kleinkram kaufen. Selbstverständlich vergessen wir dabei nicht den Händler spüren zu lassen, dass er eigentlich viel zu teuer ist, und nur von unserer Gnade lebt. 

Den TE kenne ich nicht persönlich, und muss deshalb in meiner Wortwahl zurückhaltend sein. Aber ich kann ja mal schreiben was ich sagen würde, wäre er mein bester Kumpel:

Alter! Du bist Systemelektroniker in der IT-Branche. Ein zeitgemäßer Beruf, von dem man (glaube ich) einigermaßen ordentlich leben kann. Wenn du eine Idee hast, dich in dieser zeitgemäßen Branche mit einem an gewerbliche(!!!) Kunden gerichteten Angebot selbständig zu machen, und dabei mindestens(!!!) das Doppelte deines bisherigen Nettoeinkommens erwirtschaften kannst, dann immer her mit deinem Businessplan. Ich helfe dir wo ich kann, und berate dich neutral. 

Willst du allerdings so wahnsinnig sein und eine 6-stellige Summe in die Hand nehmen, für die du dich verschulden musst, deinen Beruf aufgeben und deine Existenz gefährden, dir dafür ohne Branchenkenntnis(!) einen völlig unzeitgemäßen, kleinen, Verzeihung, Kackladen kaufen, mit dem du nach 12 Stunden Arbeit im Idealfall so viel verdienen wirst, wie deine (imaginäre) 16-Jährige Tochter bei ihrem ersten Nebenjob als Kellnerin am Abend an Trinkgeld bekommt, wenn sie nett lächeln kann und ein bisschen mit dem Hintern wackelt, dann werde ich dich so lange hauen, treten, stechen und volle Lotte aufe Omme kloppen, bis du wieder eingenordet bist, und deinen Plan in die Tonne kloppst, auf der geschrieben steht: "Man wird doch noch mal träumen dürfen."

Nothing für ungood, Herr Kollege. Aber tue dir den größten Gefallen deines Lebens, und lass es sein.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



hechti666 schrieb:


> Ein Aspekt der hier noch gar nicht zur Sprache gekommen ist, wären die Jahreszeiten!!!
> Der meiste Umsatz wird nun mal in den Sommermonaten gemacht, dass sind dann 3-4 gute Geschäftsmonate.
> Je kälter und unbeständiger es wird, umso weniger Kundschaft taucht im Laden auf!
> Was das heißt muß ich nicht groß ausführen, aus dem Sommergeschäft muß man etwas für die Wintermonate rüberretten, hat man dann noch einen verregneten und kalten Sommer, na dann gute Nacht!
> ...



Und wieso nicht?
Wo liegen deine Schwierigkeiten?
Gängeln Dich die Grosshändler oder die Kunden?

Wäre doch für den Threadersteller interessant womit man sich im Kern rumplagen muss.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Interessant, wie viele Leute hier antworten. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass jeder, der schon als Kind mit dem Angeln begonnen hat, irgendwann mal von einem eigenen Angelladen geträumt hat. Muss doch herrlich sein, Tag für Tag all die schönen Sachen in der Hand zu haben, die man sich als Teenie nicht leisten kann. Davon kann jener hier definitiv ein Lied singen.
> 
> Als ich in den 80ern dann zum ersten mal in einem größeren Angelfachmarkt stand, die kleinen Läden waren da schon auf dem absteigenden Ast, kam bei mir der Wunsch das zweite Mal auf. Leider stand keine Erbtante zum Begraben zur Verfügung, so dass ich an ihrer Stelle den damals durchaus erfolgversprechenden Traum begraben habe.
> 
> ...



Zum ersten u. zweiten Abschnitt:
Ja, so ungefähr.  

Und wenn man dann Gespräche mit den Ex- Angelladenbesitzern führt.....


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - Gastronomie & Angelladen sind 2 paar Schuhe!
> 
> Niemand will ihm etwas ausreden, oder die Sache miesmachen - ABER - wenn Menschen, die wie ich z.B. seit fast 15 Jahren selbständig sind auf "Stolpersteine" hinweisen, dann ist das durchaus freundlich gemeint!
> 
> Ernie


 
Ich wollte damit sagen, dass es ein Glück Menschen gibt, die etwas riskieren. Ob es gut geht oder nicht, liegt zum größten Teil an einem selbst. Ich bin durchaus froh, mich in einem Angelladen beraten lassen zu können. Und ich halte auch gerne was in der Hand bevor ich es kaufe...
Du hast dich sicherlich auch selbständig gemacht weil es auch positive Aspekte gibt, lass die doch mal hören...

Und keine Sorge, es wird genügend Menschen geben, die das genau so sehen wie ich. Auch wenn es zukünftig eher schwerer für kleine Angelläden wird, austerben werden Sie so schnell nicht. Es gibt einfach zu viele Angler, die auf eine kompetente Beratung Wert legen, oder mit dem Hobby neu angefangen haben und froh sind einen ANgelladen in der nähe zu haben.

Mein Onkel ist Bäcker. Und jetzt hört genau zu... KEINE Massenbäckerei und saftige Preise... Und trotzdem gehts richtig gut, obwohl man im Supermarkt 10 Aufbackbrötchen für nen Euro kaufen kann. Und warum? Weil es genügend Leute gibt die gerne mehr für echte Handwerksarbeit bezahlen. So ist es und so wird es auch noch lange bleiben

Genauso beim Angelladen. Ich zahle sicherlich mehr, dafür bin ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens, fühle mich gut beraten und hab noch ein nettes schwätzchen gehalten. Das sind mir die paar Euros auf alle Fälle mehr Wert. Wer von euch ist denn nicht gerne in nem Angelladen? Und wer schafft es da mit leeren Händen raus zu gehen?

Mein Beispiel beziehe ich auf eine größere Stadt, in der es genügend potenzielle Käufer gibt. Irgendwo im nirgendwo sieht das natürlich anders aus...


----------



## Franky (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hat sich jemand mal Gedanken um den Standort gemacht? 
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/exp...onHasNext=false&navigationBarType=RESULT_LIST

Das muss man auch erst mal erwirtschaften... Nebenbei muss Platz für Veranstaltungen sein, wie Frühjahrsmesser, Herbstfest etc.pp. Einkaufsgelegenheiten für Frau und Kind, während man(n ) seinem Hobby fröhnt...


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@ Gaerbsch

Du vergleichst schon wieder Birnen mit Äpfeln... du drehst dich nur im Kreis.

Der Bäcker in deinem Beispiel verkauft ein individuelles Produkt (eigene Brötchen - aus eigenem Teig!). Der Angelladen verkauft die selben Produkte wie die anderen Angelläden - Onlinehändler etc. auch.

Um es auf BWL Sicht zu sagen... der Bäcker handelt nach der RBV (Ressourced Based View) --- Seine eigenen Backwaren, die er herstellt, sind sein Potenzial. Seine Wettbewerbsstärken sind also seine eigenen Produkte, die so in der Form keiner hat!

Der Angelladen, der im grunde fertige Waren anbietet - welche er selbst einkauft entspricht eher der Marked-Based-View.... hier richtet sich der Erfolg auf die Gewinne, Marktanteile etc. die die Branchenstruktur zulässt. Da kann er noch so kompetent und freundlich sein - das ist keine Überlebensstrategie auf Dauer. Hier bestimmt der Preis und die Mitwerber das Schicksal.


Was Beratung im Angelladen angeht - DAS ist KEIN Kriterium für mich, da es mit der Person hinter dem Tresen steht und fällt.... daher kein pauschales Argument, sondern eher ein Bonus.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit sagen, dass es ein Glück Menschen gibt, die etwas riskieren. Ob es gut geht oder nicht, liegt zum größten Teil an einem selbst. Ich bin durchaus froh, mich in einem Angelladen beraten lassen zu können. Und ich halte auch gerne was in der Hand bevor ich es kaufe...
> Du hast dich sicherlich auch selbständig gemacht weil es auch positive Aspekte gibt, lass die doch mal hören...
> 
> Und keine Sorge, es wird genügend Menschen geben, die das genau so sehen wie ich. Auch wenn es zukünftig eher schwerer für kleine Angelläden wird, austerben werden Sie so schnell nicht. Es gibt einfach zu viele Angler, die auf eine kompetente Beratung Wert legen, oder mit dem Hobby neu angefangen haben und froh sind einen ANgelladen in der nähe zu haben.
> ...



Die Beratung haben mittlerweile die Foren abgenommen.

Man macht sich hier im Forum schlau, bestellt die Rute oder Rolle. Bei Nichtgefallen geht das Paket zurück an den Händler.
Bei Ware über 40 Euro sogar Versandkostenfrei.

Auch die Bäcker haben mit den billig Backshops zu kämpfen.
Beim Bäcker zählt aber nicht unbedingt die gute beratung sondern die Qualität des Brotes etc..
Und wenn das Brot bei Deinem Onkel nichts taugt, ist er schnell von der Bildfläche verschwunden.  

So mancher Bäcker hat den Kampf gegen Grobe, Kamps etc. verloren.

Desweiteren sind 20- 30 Euro Preisunterschied bei einer guten Markenangelrolle für viele nicht ein paar Euros.
Soviel Beratung und Pläuschchen gibts dafür nett.


----------



## Wegberger (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> Mein Onkel ist Bäcker. Und jetzt hört genau zu... KEINE Massenbäckerei  und saftige Preise... Und trotzdem gehts richtig gut, obwohl man im  Supermarkt 10 Aufbackbrötchen für nen Euro kaufen kann. Und warum? Weil  es genügend Leute gibt die gerne mehr für echte Handwerksarbeit  bezahlen. So ist es und so wird es auch noch lange bleiben



Gestern kam die Meldung,dass in den nächsten 5 Jahren c.a 50 % !! der kleinen Bäcker dichtmachen müssen.#t


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich habe schon oft gesehen wie eine Beratung im Forum abläuft. 

Es wird nach einer guten Rolle zum leichten Spinnfischen gefragt. Dann kann man sich durch die ersten 10 Seiten kämpfen wo jeder meint sein Gerät als das beste anpreisen zu müssen. Sehr hilfreich, stimmt.

So und jetzt mal ein bisschen gute Stimmung hier. Bis jetzt habe ich in diesem Thread nur die negativen Aspekte der Selbstsändigkeit gelesen. Diese wurden jetzt auf 14 Seiten ausführlich dargestellt. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden, dem etwas positives für unseren Threadersteller einfällt.


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ein Aspekt kommt mir zu kurz. Die Konkurrenz eines örtlichen Händlers zum Internet liegt nicht nur am Preis, sondern auch daran, daß er auswahlmäßig nicht mithalten kann.

Wenn ich eine Gummirute will, dann such ich mir vielversprechende Modelle raus...und lass mich beraten, meist hier im Forum. Danach geh ich in einen Laden und stelle fest, daß es keine dieser Ruten gibt und auch keine preislich und anforderungsmäßig wirklich passende Alternative. Was mach ich nun? Ich bestell sie online und hab sie zwei Tage später. Is sie Mist, geht sie zurück.

Außerdem ist das mit der Beratung so´ne Sache...wenn ich eine leichte Jerkrute für Stationärrolle aus für mich guten Gründen suche, will ich keine Prügel mit 150 Gramm und Triggergriff...da kann der Händler noch so viel labern. Oft kommt bei der Beratung nämlich der Eindruck auf, daß vorrangig verkauft wird, was im Laden steht. Und wenn ich über´n Händler bestelle, brauch der länger und ist teurer als ein Online Shop...

Außerdem ist grade bei kleinen Läden oft die Auswahl an Marken beschränkt...DAM, Balzer und von mir aus noch Spro...nun will ich aber Penn, Daiwa oder Shimano...was mach ich jetzt? Der Händler kann oder will die nicht bestellen...also wieder online

Es ist nicht nur der Preis, es ist auch die Auswahl.

Am ehensten rentiert sich meines Erachtens ein spezialisierter Laden mit einem Betreiber, der sich auf dem Gebiet wirklich auskennt und einem angeschlossenen Online-Shop. So zumindest mein Eindruck.

Und der Teil kommt hier auch zu kurz...von welcher Angelei hat der Fragesteller wirklich Ahnung? Wenn er Spezialist für irgendwas ist und das auch im Angebot rüber bringt, kann sich das mit Sicherheit lohnen...gibt ja schließlich solche Läden, die sicher nicht von Luft und Liebe leben. Aber ein 0815- Alles- Laden? Kann mit Online und großen Angelkaufhäusern weder preislich noch vom Angebot her mithalten...


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Gestern kam die Meldung,dass in den nächsten 5 Jahren c.a 50 % !! der kleinen Bäcker dichtmachen müssen.#t


 
Quelle?


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



> Oft kommt bei der Beratung nämlich der Eindruck auf, daß vorrangig verkauft wird, was im Laden steht. Und wenn ich über´n Händler bestelle, brauch der länger und ist teurer als ein Online Shop...




Danke - darauf wollte ich hinaus. Der Händler lebt langfristig davon, dass er beratend agiert. Aber kurz und mittelfristig muss er Waren verkaufen. Ich kennen KEINEN Händler, der dir zu jeder seiner angebotenen Ruten und Rollen ein Feedback geben kann, was nicht dem Katalogtext entspricht... woher soll er das auch wissen? Der Verkauft die Ware nur weiter.... 

Daher verlasse ich mich zu 99% auf Aussagen von Anglern in Foren, die das Gerät selber fischen und demnach auch mehr zur Praxis sagen können.

Zudem .... ich habe vorhin 3 pos Gründe für die Eröffnung eines Angelladens geschrieben... mehr fällt mir echt nicht ein


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich hab es auf Welt- oder Spiegel online gelesen mit den Bäckern, bin aber zu faul zum Suchen.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich habe schon oft gesehen wie eine Beratung im Forum abläuft.
> 
> Es wird nach einer guten Rolle zum leichten Spinnfischen gefragt. Dann kann man sich durch die ersten 10 Seiten kämpfen wo jeder meint sein Gerät als das beste anpreisen zu müssen. Sehr hilfreich, stimmt.
> 
> So und jetzt mal ein bisschen gute Stimmung hier. Bis jetzt habe ich in diesem Thread nur die negativen Aspekte der Selbstsändigkeit gelesen. Diese wurden jetzt auf 14 Seiten ausführlich dargestellt. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden, dem etwas positives für unseren Threadersteller einfällt.



Genau wie im Angelladen.
Die Ansprüche/ Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich.


----------



## Wegberger (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,

Quelle -> Radio WDR2


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Auf t-online.de stehts auch mit den Bäckereien.... also mal als Off-Topic...


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@ FR33: Tja und wenn der Händler dann Ahnung hat, gut berät und man eine angebotene und vorhandene Rute kauft...und dann feststellt, daß sie bei Askari die Hälfte kostet...dann ärgert man sich zwar nicht, daß man sie gekauft hat...aber man überlegt beim nächsten Mal, ob man nicht doch lieber ne Nacht über den Kauf schläft und googlet. Sorry, nicht fair, aber is so.


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Stationären Handel abschreiben und gleich ins Online Geschäft einsteigen. Es fallen deutlich weniger Kosten an und du hast ein viel größeren Markt. 

Allerdings solltest du dich spezialisieren. Uli Beyer hat z.B. einen Schwerpunkt auf Raubfische. Der Nippon Tackle verkauft nur Japan Zeugs. Das sind Erfolgsgeschichten und die wird es auch noch weiterhin geben.

Denn du kannst sowieso nicht alles anbieten. Der Markt an Angelzeugs ist viel zu groß und dein Sortiment wird zwangsweise lückenhaft. Dann lieber eine Zielgruppe raus picken und dich breit aufstellen.

OK, das wären meine Vorschläge |supergri


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich sage es mal so.... für eine Entsprechende Beratung bin ich bereits einen gewissen Teil mehr zu zahlen. Es muss aber in der Relation bleiben....


----------



## WK1956 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> So und jetzt mal ein bisschen gute Stimmung hier. Bis jetzt habe ich in diesem Thread nur die negativen Aspekte der Selbstsändigkeit gelesen. Diese wurden jetzt auf 14 Seiten ausführlich dargestellt. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden, dem etwas positives für unseren Threadersteller einfällt.


 
du willst positive Dinge hören?
Das wird schwierig!
Aber es gibt durchaus Positives zu berichten. So hab ich mich daran gewöhnt mit 5 Stunden Schlaf auszukommen.
Mein Kaffeekonsum ist dramatisch gestiegen, aber der Kaffee schmeckt mir immer noch.
Ich rauche weniger, weil mich die Kunden oft davon abhalten ( ich rauche übrigens nur vor der Ladentür, nie im Laden).
Ich hab etliche nette Bekanntschaften gemacht.
Ja und zu guter letzt, der Job macht mir trotz allem wesentlich mehr Spaß als mein früherer EDV-Job.

Gruß Werner


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Stationären Handel abschreiben und gleich ins Online Geschäft einsteigen. Es fallen deutlich weniger Kosten an und du hast ein viel größeren Markt.
> 
> Allerdings solltest du dich spezialisieren. Uli Beyer hat z.B. einen Schwerpunkt auf Raubfische. Der Nippon Tackle verkauft nur Japan Zeugs. Das sind Erfolgsgeschichten und die wird es auch noch weiterhin geben.
> 
> ...


 

Sehr gute Vorschläge! Leider gibt es hier im Thread zu viele die den Karren in Ihrer Selbstständigkeit schon an die Wand gefahren haben oder Grundsätzlich alles schlecht reden. Wer weiß das schon 

Ich für meinen Teil bin froh das es Angelläden gibt, und kaufe gerne dort ein, auch wenn ich mir Online was sparen würde. Ich würde jedoch auch eine Rolle Online bestellen, wenn diese bedeutend billiger wäre. Das ist aber sicherlich nicht die Regel.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Stationären Handel abschreiben und gleich ins Online Geschäft einsteigen. Es fallen deutlich weniger Kosten an und du hast ein viel größeren Markt.


Das mit dem Martk stimmt...
Aber das mit den Kosten???
Lagerplatz kostet nix oder was? Man man man... #q
Nimm' doch einfach mal EINEN Rolltenkarton und stell' Dir jetzt 20 davon aufgestapelt vor. Und das nochmal mit 30 verschiedenen Rollen = 600! Kartons... NUR fuer die Rollen...

Manche leben in ihrer eigenen Knetewelt...

PS:
Es geht um's "Davon-leben-koennen", nicht "mal-eine-Rolle-bei-eBay-verticken"...


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Naja, das mit dem Lagerplatz kommt auf den Einzelfall an...mancher auf dem Land hat ne große Scheune!

Aber die Lagerkosten in Form von gebundenem Kapital...Du musst die Rollen haben, um lieferfähig zu sein...aber wenn Du sie nicht verkaufst, kosten sie Geld und bringen nix ein...


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Das mit dem Martk stimmt...
> Aber das mit den Kosten???
> Lagerplatz kostet nix oder was? Man man man... #q
> Nimm' doch einfach mal EINEN Rolltenkarton und stell' Dir jetzt 20 davon aufgestapelt vor. Und das nochmal mit 30 verschiedenen Rollen = 600! Kartons... NUR fuer die Rollen...
> ...



Nicht unbedingt.
Ich weiss nicht ob es bei Angelgerät funktioniert.
Diverse Onlineshops sind direkt mit dem Grosshändler verbunden.
Du als Anbieter/ Verkäufer hast nichts mit dem Warenversand und Lagerhaltung zu tun. Dies geht direkt über den Grosshändler.
Den Preis etc. bestimmst weitestgehends aber Du als Verkäufer noch selber, und hast nur was mit den Rücklieferungen zu tun.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



> Ich für meinen Teil bin froh das es Angelläden gibt, und kaufe gerne dort ein, auch wenn ich mir Online was sparen würde. Ich würde jedoch auch eine Rolle Online bestellen, wenn diese bedeutend billiger wäre. Das ist aber sicherlich nicht die Regel.


 
Dein letzter Satz klingt so, als hättest du nie Preise verglichen ...


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



WK1956 schrieb:


> du willst positive Dinge hören?
> Das wird schwierig!
> Aber es gibt durchaus Positives zu berichten. So hab ich mich daran gewöhnt mit 5 Stunden Schlaf auszukommen.
> Mein Kaffeekonsum ist dramatisch gestiegen, aber der Kaffee schmeckt mir immer noch.
> ...


 

Vielen Dank!!! Es geht bei einem eigenen Angelladen auch sicherlich viel mehr um den Spaß bei der Arbeit als millionär zu werden... Spaß ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren. Viele können es sicherlich nicht von sich behaupten das der Job sie 100%tig erfüllt. Ich denke das du morgens gerne aufstehst, im Gegansatz zu manch anderen hier...


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ja, Du lagerst dem Kram bei einem Logistiker wie ARVATO oder bei einem Großhändler und der versendet für Dich zum Kunden und übernimmt zum Teil auch die Rücksendungen...aber das macht der nicht umsonst...


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@ All

das ist doch die Grätchenfrage; Mache ich einen Job der mir Spaß macht - von dem ich aber kaum bis mäßig leben kann/ Mache ich einen Job der mir keinen Spaß macht, von dem ich aber gut bis sehr gut leben kann/ Mache ich einen Job der einen Kompromiss darstellt.

Zu 90% ist ein Job ein Kompromiss... ein Kompromiss aus Verdienst, Freizeit, Interessen usw... Ein Job muss einen irgendwie motivieren und sei es meist durch den Verdienst und die Kollegen etc.

Ich würde deprimiert sein, wenn ich aus Spaß an der Sache was auf die Beine stelle und ich davon keinen Ertrag bekommen würde - von dem ich Leben kann. Bzw vernünftig Leben kann....


----------



## GeorgeB (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@ Gaerbsch:

Würde mir etwas Positives einfallen, hätte ich es geschrieben. Von Natur aus bin ich eher Optimist, und habe für jede gute Geschäftsidee ein offenes Ohr. In das Vorhaben des TE aber würde ich keinen einzigen Cent investieren. 

Ohne jede Branchenkenntnis investiert man nicht in ein äußerst schwieriges und durchaus investitionsintensives, dafür nur wenig rentables Business, dass ohnehin bereits einen Umbruch vollzogen hat, dem reihenweise genau das auch von etablierten Branchenkennern geführte Micro-Business zum Opfer fällt, in welches ich als Neuling investieren möchte.

Macht man es dennoch, verstößt man gegen sämtliche Regeln und Grundsätze soliden kaufmännischen Handelns. Finanzieller Selbstmord, den keine Bank mitmachen wird. Es sei denn man hat ein Haus als Sicherheit, auf das der Bankberater scharf ist. Im Geschäftsleben ist leider kein Platz für Romantik.


----------



## Wegberger (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,


> Diverse Onlineshops sind direkt mit dem Grosshändler verbunden.
> Du als Anbieter/ Verkäufer hast nichts mit dem Warenversand und Lagerhaltung zu tun. Dies geht direkt über den Grosshändler.
> Den Preis etc. bestimmst weitestgehends aber Du als Verkäufer noch selber, und hast nur was mit den Rücklieferungen zu tun.



und dann verpflichtest du dich ausschließlich auf nur diesen Großhändler und machst den auch noch die Taschen dicker


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja, Du lagerst dem Kram bei einem Logistiker wie ARVATO oder bei einem Großhändler und der versendet für Dich zum Kunden und übernimmt zum Teil auch die Rücksendungen...aber das macht der nicht umsonst...



Logisch, aber die Lagerhalle und die Verpacker sind auch nicht kostenlos wenn ich es direkt organisiere.


----------



## WK1956 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Sehr gute Vorschläge! Leider gibt es hier im Thread zu viele die den Karren in Ihrer Selbstständigkeit schon an die Wand gefahren haben oder Grundsätzlich alles schlecht reden. Wer weiß das schon
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin froh das es Angelläden gibt, und kaufe gerne dort ein, auch wenn ich mir Online was sparen würde. Ich würde jedoch auch eine Rolle Online bestellen, wenn diese bedeutend billiger wäre. Das ist aber sicherlich nicht die Regel.


 
was ist daran gut?
Wenn ich einen online-Handel gewollt hätte, dann wäre ich besser in meinem alten Beruf geblieben.
Mit einem Online Angelgerätehandel hast du den selben Stress mit deinen Lieferanten und Konkurenten und du hast wenn überhaupt nur sehr anonymen Kontakt zu deinen Kunden.

Das Hauptproblem für mich ist, das viele Kunden nicht mit mir reden. In den meisten Fällen kann ich bei den Preisen des Onlinehandels durchaus mithalten, wenn jemand größere Mengen einkauft, wie es ja meist auch bei online-Bestellungen der Fall ist.
Klar sind meine Artikel im Regal auf den ersten Blick oft teurer als im online-Handel. Aber wenn man etwas nachrechnet, dann stimmt das so eigentlich nicht.
Nur mal ein Beispiel mit fiktiven Zahlen.
Ich verkaufe einen Gummifisch für 1,00 Euro, derselbe Gummi kostet Online 0,80 Cent. Kein Kunde wird online nur den einen Gummifisch kaufen und dafür z.B. 2 € Versandkosten zahlen, also kauft er wegen mir 100 von den Gummifischen und bezahlt dafür 82 Euro. 
Würde er mir sagen, das er von dem Gummifisch 100 Stück nimmt, hätte ich kein Problem ihm dafür 20 % auf den Preis zu geben, hier machts für mich die Menge.

Anderes Beispiel, Kauft bei mir ein Kunde eine Rute und Rolle (kein Sondernagebot) erhält er automatisch eine Schnurfüllung monofiler Schnur kostenlos dazu.

Wenn man also nur ein bischen nachrechnet und eventuell mit dem Händler redet, dann kann man im Angelladen vor Ort meist genauso günstig einkaufen wie Online und man hat auch noch den Vorteil des Ansprechpartners vor Ort bei Problemen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dein letzter Satz klingt so, als hättest du nie Preise verglichen ...


 
Ich vergleiche Preise, bei eklatanten Preisunterschieden ziehe ich den Onlinehändler vor. Bei 10 Euro für eine Rute würde ich aber zu "meinem Angelladen" fahren. Ich freue mich den Besitzer zu sehen, ein kleines schwätzchen zu halten und ja ich fühle mich da wohl. Das sind mir die 10 Euro Wert... Vielleicht ist es bei mir aber auch anders weil ich nicht jeden Euro dreimal umdrehen muss, wer weiß...


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> und dann verpflichtest du dich ausschließlich auf nur diesen Großhändler und machst den auch noch die Taschen dicker




Jaein.
Das Du nicht der einzige bist, der an solch einem Angelladen/shop verdient sollte Dir ja wohl klar sein.
Der Grosshändler möchte auch Brötchen essen, und auch der Hersteller und der Importeur und...


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Es brennt mir wirklich unter den Fingern, auch meinen Senf dazu zu geben...
0815-Angelshop .. Keine Chance!
Das Zauberwort heißt in diesem Falle Alleinstellungsmerkmal! (USP!) 
1. Hast du etwa einen sehr guten Standort ?
- Beispiele: Peenestrom, meinetwegen auch Edersee oder sonst was? Wenn dort kein Angelshop zu finden ist, kann es klappen! Muss aber nicht! Dort wird es sich immer am meisten lohnen einen Laden zu eröffnen, aber finde mal diesen Ort noch in Deutschland...
2. Abgrenzung vom restlichen Markt durch besonderes Sortiment, Spezialisierung etc. 
- Shop nur für Karpfenangler, Norwegenangler oder sonst was.. Aber finde hier erstmal diese Lücke!

Mit einem 0815-Angellädchen aufm Dorf hast du keine Chance, zu mal musst du ja auch erstmal eine Stammkundschaft aufbauen. Nicht zu verachten ist halt auch der Online-Handel, wenn du da ein gutes Portfolio vorzuweisen hast, macht es sicherlich mehr Sinn hier einzusteigen als bei einem Local-Geschäft.
Man muss flexibel sein und den Markt erkennen - und auf eine Lücke hoffen (unternehmerisches Risiko!). Von mir aber auch der Rat: Hauptberuflich nur wenn du genug Knete beiseite gelegt hast!

Etwas ungeordnet und vielleicht nicht die passenden Worte aber ich musste was schreiben


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



WK1956 schrieb:


> was ist daran gut?
> Wenn ich einen online-Handel gewollt hätte, dann wäre ich besser in meinem alten Beruf geblieben.
> Mit einem Online Angelgerätehandel hast du den selben Stress mit deinen Lieferanten und Konkurenten und du hast wenn überhaupt nur sehr anonymen Kontakt zu deinen Kunden.
> 
> ...



Es gibt Apotheken die nicht mit sich Reden lassen.  


100 Gummifische bekomm ich im Onlinehandel sogar mit Rabatt.

Die lassen oft ebenso mit sich reden.


----------



## Wegberger (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> Das Du nicht der einzige bist, der an solch einem Angelladen/shop verdient sollte Dir ja wohl klar sein.
> Der Grosshändler möchte auch Brötchen essen, und auch der Hersteller und der Importeur und..



Der Großhändler verdient ja erstmal schon an deiner Produktabnahme.

Bei Lieferengpässen kann der Großhändler so aber natürlich "für seine TOP-Kunden" den Einzelpaketversand priorisieren #t


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Das mit dem Martk stimmt...
> Aber das mit den Kosten???
> Lagerplatz kostet nix oder was? Man man man... #q
> Nimm' doch einfach mal EINEN Rolltenkarton und stell' Dir jetzt 20 davon aufgestapelt vor. Und das nochmal mit 30 verschiedenen Rollen = 600! Kartons... NUR fuer die Rollen...



wollte das eigentlich nicht weiter vertiefen... aber einfach mal überlegen, welche Kosten im stationären Handel anfallen und dann einen Lagerplatz gegen rechnen. Das ein Lagerplatz nix kostet, habe ich im übrigen nie erwähnt :m

Mal davon abgesehen würde ich auch keine Rollen oder Ruten verkaufen. Wie wäre es mit einem Shop speziell für Zander und Barsch? Ein Sortiment mit Gummis und Zubehör von A-Z in allen erdenklichen Farben und Größen!


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Shop speziell für Zander und Barsch? Ein Sortiment mit Gummis und Zubehör von A-Z in allen erdenklichen Farben und Größen!



Oder mit einem Shop nur für Rapala-Köder o.ä.? Durch große Einkaufsmengen kannst du dann große Rabatte erzielen und den günstigen Preis an die Kunden weitergeben. Hat m.M.n. mehr Potenzial als ein Local-Dealer für alle Kategorien der Angelei. Mit der Umsetzbarkeit kenne ich mich jedoch nicht aus. (Markenrechtlich etc.)


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen würde ich auch keine Rollen oder Ruten verkaufen. Wie wäre es mit einem Shop speziell für Zander und Barsch? Ein Sortiment mit Gummis und Zubehör von A-Z in allen erdenklichen Farben und Größen!


 

Dann mach einen Shop der sich aufs Karpfenangeln spezialisiert hat. Ich glaube bei den verrückten is die meisste Kohle abzugreifen


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



> Mal davon abgesehen würde ich auch keine Rollen oder Ruten verkaufen. Wie wäre es mit einem Shop speziell für Zander und Barsch? Ein Sortiment mit Gummis und Zubehör von A-Z in allen erdenklichen Farben und Größen!


 
Ne Nette Idee.... google mal nach Camo-Tackle.de ..... die haben an div. Jap und US Herstellern das alleinige Vertriebsrecht in D.... die haben damals alles richtig gemacht! Aus ner Niesche mal richtig Kapital geschlagen....


----------



## Marcus_mck (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Wahnsinn da ist mann mal 12 Std. unterwegs und der Thread explodiert.

Ich kann hier kurz anführen, dass diese Projekt nicht blauäugig oder voreilig durchgezogen wird (Wenn es den gemacht wird!)

Ich bin nicht ganz Branchenfremd . Ich habe schon genug Erfahrung im Einzelhandel und auch in Lagerhaltung und Organisation .
Es werden in den nächsten Wochen viel Gespräche stattfinden in denen ich versuche die nötigen Infos zur Entscheidungsfindung zu bekommen.
Was sich aber abzeichnet ist, dass der Punkt mit dem nicht vorhandenen Eigenkapital wahrscheinlich zu 90 % das ganze beenden wird. 
Ausser man kann ein vorhandenes Geschäft übernehmen (was nicht der Fall sein wird).
Ob ich auch für weniger als mein jetziges Gehalt so ein Geschäfft eröffnen würde ?! ---- Klar Ja es ist mein Traum !

Aber natürlich in einem Rahmen wo ich es für mich und meine Familie verantworten kann, also reden wir hier von +- 200 € weniger als mein derzeitiges Gehalt.
Auch hat meine Frau hier natürlich ein Mitspracherecht und hat mir bereits mitgeteilt mich zu unterstützen.

Noch arbeite ich normal und werde meine Gedanken in Form eines Businessplans zu Papier bringen, dass mit einem befreundeten SB durchrechnen und mich dann nach weiteren reiflichen Überlegungen entschliessen.

Danke an alle die warnend hier gepostet haben, ich werde alle Punkte in die Entscheidung mit einfliessen lassen.


Ich werde aufjedenfall berichten was geplannt wird und bedanke mich für eure Posts.


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Kein Eigenkapital? Oh, ich hätte vielleicht doch alle Beiträge vorher lesen sollen |supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Noch arbeite ich normal ....



Dann würde ich es auch dabei belassen, und paralel (wenn auch erst mal) ein Online Shop aufziehen.
Wenn Du von Anfang an nicht davon leben musst ist die Lage wesentlich entspannter.
Was Du dann in 4-5 Jahren machst ist dann immer noch offen.

Allerdings ist die Sache mit der Freizeit dann hinfällig. Ich zb. habe bis zu 18 h Tage.


----------



## WK1956 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Was sich aber abzeichnet ist, dass der Punkt mit dem nicht vorhandenen Eigenkapital wahrscheinlich zu 90 % das ganze beenden wird.


 
nicht zu 90 Prozent, sondern zu 110 Prozent.
Ohne Eigenkapital bekommst du von niemanden Geld, da kannst du noch so einen schönen Businessplan aufstellen.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Würde er mir sagen, das er von dem Gummifisch 100 Stück nimmt, hätte ich kein Problem ihm dafür 20 % auf den Preis zu geben, hier machts für mich die Menge.


Ich kaufe bsps.weise Kleinkram eigentlich nur beim Haendler ein, da mir wie schon angesprochen, die Versandkostenabzocke zu gross ist & dadurch 10 oder 20 GuFi's (mehr brauch' ich auf keinen Fall auf einmal) einfach teuer werden.
Apropos: 5,95€ Versandkosten SIND Abzocke. DENN: Online-Haendler in dieser Groessenordnung bezahlen definitiv NICHT mehr als 2€ fuer ein Paeckchen. Und diese Konditionen bekomme ich schon bei 500 Paketen im Jahr... Das verschicken die im Monat. 

Im Uebrigen mache ich es in letzter Zeit so:
Ich schau' im Netz, welche Rute, welche Rolle, such' mir den guenstigsten Preis (inkl. Versand) raus, geh' damit zum meinem Dealer & frag' ihn, ob ich die Sachen zu diesem Preis bei ihm bekomme. Bisher hat er immer "ja" gesagt. Kommt vor, dass ich 2 Wochen warten muss, aber das ist MIR egal.
Wenn ich mir aussuchen kann, wem ich den Umsatz gebe...
Wenn's sich nicht rechnen wuerde (auch wenn's nur wenig ist!) wuerde mein Dealer ja auch "nein" sagen. 

PS:
Gerade meinen WathosenKleber bekommen. Zettel mit bei, wie sich die Versandkosten zusammen setzen:
Versand 1,45 €, Karton 0,35€, Druckkosten 0,05€, Entsorgungspauschale 0,05€, Personalkosten 1,50€. Bezahlte Versandkosten 2,50€.
Ist in Ordnung & absolut transparent.
Mehr als 10 Pakete die Stunde schafft auch ein gute Angestellter (inkl. Rechnung ausdrucken etc) schwerlich.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Im Uebrigen mache ich es in letzter Zeit so:
> Ich schau' im Netz, welche Rute, welche Rolle, such' mir den guenstigsten Preis (inkl. Versand) raus, geh' damit zum meinem Dealer & frag' ihn, ob ich die Sachen zu diesem Preis bei ihm bekomme. Bisher hat er immer "ja" gesagt. Kommt vor, dass ich 2 Wochen warten muss, aber das ist MIR egal.



Würde ich das beim hiesigen Angelgeschäft bringen, würde der Ladeninhaber mich wohl hochkant rauswerfen... Einige Händler können echte Stinkstiefel sein. Kommt wohl davon, dass Sie nichts vom Online-Kauf halten bzw. durch die eigene Verhaltensweise diesen sich auch nicht zum Freund machen. 

P.S. Karton 0,35 Cent ? Man kann auch Kartons für die Hälfte kaufen... Die Abnahmemenge machts


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> P.S. Karton 0,35 Cent ? Man kann auch Kartons für die Hälfte kaufen... Die Abnahmemenge machts


Jaja... Und die Kohle muss man auch wieder erstmal haben. 
Nee, 35 Cent find' ick schon okay, Kartons sind ECHT teuer geworden. Selbst WENN man Masse abnimmt.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Jaja... Und die Kohle muss man auch wieder erstmal haben.
> Nee, 35 Cent find' ick schon okay, Kartons sind ECHT teuer geworden. Selbst WENN man Masse abnimmt.



Ich hab neulich erst für den privaten Ebay-Verkauf Maxibriefkartons gekauft. 50 Stück für 30,5 Cent pro Stück. Naja ok  Das ist jetzt kleinlich... Lass ich das :m

P.S. Bei einer Abnahme von 300 Stück hätte ich dann etwa 19 Cent pro Stück bezahlt


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!! Es geht bei einem eigenen Angelladen auch sicherlich viel mehr um den Spaß bei der Arbeit als millionär zu werden... Spaß ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren. Viele können es sicherlich nicht von sich behaupten das der Job sie 100%tig erfüllt. Ich denke das du morgens gerne aufstehst, im Gegansatz zu manch anderen hier...





WK1956 schrieb:


> nicht zu 90 Prozent, sondern zu 110 Prozent.
> Ohne Eigenkapital bekommst du von niemanden Geld, da kannst du noch so einen schönen Businessplan aufstellen.



Und wenn doch, z.B. über Bürgschaften, dann fressen einen die Zinsen auf.

Aber Hauptsache morgens gerne aufstehen. Ist dann ja auch nur für zwei/drei Jahre. Danach, als HartzIV Empfänger, kann man wieder ausschlafen. :m


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Im Angelladen reinstopern und mit dem Angebot aus dem Onlinehandel winken führt idR zu einer Angiftung ... ist leider so. Manchmal kommen einem die Verkäufer entgegen - ist aber sehr selten!


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Man kann sich auch um Teilhaber/ Gesellschafter bemühen.
Natürlich wollen die auch irgendwann Rendite sehen.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Im Angelladen reinstopern und mit dem Angebot aus dem Onlinehandel winken führt idR zu einer Angiftung ... ist leider so. Manchmal kommen einem die Verkäufer entgegen - ist aber sehr selten!



Diese Angiftungen zeigen aber m.M.n. nach nur, dass der Verkäufer nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. 
Man vergrauelt sich dadurch a) die Kunden und b) die Möglichkeit einen Kompromiss zu schließen und c) zeigt man, dass man wenig innovativ auftritt und sich auf die Konkurrenz des Online-Handels nicht eingestellt hat

Diese Händler bekommen von mir kein Mitleid. Wenn schon kann man freundlich bleiben und doch nochmal durchrechnen, wieviel Rabatt man geben kann. Auch Kleinvieh macht Mist...


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Diese Angiftungen zeigen aber m.M.n. nach nur, dass der Verkäufer nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.
> Man vergrauelt sich dadurch a) die Kunden und b) die Möglichkeit einen Kompromiss zu schließen und c) zeigt man, dass man wenig innovativ auftritt und sich auf die Konkurrenz des Online-Handels nicht eingestellt hat
> 
> Diese Händler bekommen von mir kein Mitleid. Wenn schon kann man freundlich bleiben und doch nochmal durchrechnen, wieviel Rabatt man geben kann. Auch Kleinvieh macht Mist...


 
Man sollte in einem Angelladen seine Preise stets aktuell halten. Gerade jemand, der sich auch im Online Handel auskennt sollte damit kein Problem haben, und wird sich bei seinen Preisen irgendwas gedacht haben. Wenn dann jeden Tag einer reinkommt und die Sachen billiger haben will weil er wieder auf irgendeiner Seite ein Sonder - Oster - Lockvogel - Schnäppchen gesehen hat dann kann das sicherlich irgendwann nerven


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Man sollte in einem Angelladen seine Preise stets aktuell halten. Gerade jemand, der sich auch im Online Handel auskennt sollte damit kein Problem haben, und wird sich bei seinen Preisen irgendwas gedacht haben. Wenn dann jeden Tag einer reinkommt und die Sachen billiger haben will weil er wieder auf irgendeiner Seite ein Sonder - Oster - Lockvogel - Schnäppchen gesehen hat dann kann das sicherlich irgendwann nerven



Trotzdem kann eine Angiftung nicht die Lösung sein


----------



## Wegberger (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,

man darf aber natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass manche Online / Teilzeit / Händler, weil sie nicht davon Leben müssen .... auch die Marktpreise nachhaltig kaputt machen können.

Allerdings gilt das Gleiche für Großhändler, die "ihren Spezis" Preise einräumen, das der normale EK dann schön größer als deren VK ist.

Die Welt ist einfach nur schlecht


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Wenn dann jeden Tag einer reinkommt und die Sachen billiger haben will weil er wieder auf irgendeiner Seite ein Sonder - Oster - Lockvogel - Schnäppchen gesehen hat dann kann das sicherlich irgendwann nerven



Das ist doch das Problem, nicht für den Kunden, aber für den Händler. Zeitweise wurde die Slammer und die Spinfisher für den "Materialwert" verschleudert...Slammer für 40, Spinfisher für 30 Euro. Welcher lokale Händler soll da mithalten? Für große Läden ist das eine Mischkalkulation, für kleine Läden teils der Tod und für den Kunden kurzfristig sehr schön.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

"Haendler" kommt von "verhandeln". 

Bsp.:
Der Vor-Ort-Haendler hat Rute XY fuer 49€ im Laden zu stehen.
Bloede FranzJosef kommt rein und sagt: "Im Netz bekomm' ich die fuer 41€ inkl. Versand, bekomm' ich bei Dir denselben Preis?"
Jeder Haendler, der da "nein" sagt ist selber schuld, wenn der Laden nicht laeuft. 
- entweder die Rute laeuft sowieso super, dann kann er es verschmerzen, wenn er guenstiger verkauft, aber dafuer einen zufriedenen Kunden hat + er verdient ja immer noch (wenn auch weniger) + Werbung
- oder die Rute laeuft nicht, dann hat der Haendler wenigstens seine Kohle raus (und ein wenig Gewinn) & kann diese offen gewordene Kohle reinvestieren (Schlagwort Fehlinvestition)
- oder er muss die Rute bestellen, schauen was er EK hat & dann ja/nein sagen, ob moeglich oder nicht. In diesem Fall macht er aber auch Umsatz&Gewinn mit einem Kunden, den er sonst gar nicht haette.

Dementsprechend KEIN kleines bisschen Erbarmen mit Haendlern, die sich entweder aus Trotz nicht umgewoehnen wollen oder es (aus welchen Gruenden auch immer) nicht koennen.
Die Zeiten von "ICH bin der Haendler, ICH mache die Preise" sind laaaaaaaange vorbei. 

PS:
Scheixxe ist es, sich im Laden alles anzuschauen & anzugrabbeln und dann dem Haendler nicht mal die Moeglichkeit zu geben, dass Geschaeft zu machen!!


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Egal welches Produkt dein Angelladen verkauft, du wirst es irgendwo günstiger finden... So geht es aber jedem Angelladen und auch den meissten online Shops. Man kann schließlich nicht überall der billigste sein... Ist der Unterschied zu groß kann man sicherlich nachfragen und der Händler wird es einsehen, aber im Regelfall muss man nicht groß das verhandeln anfangen...


----------



## fischmäc (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo an Euch alle.

Bisher habe ich immer nur gelesen. 
Heute einmal ein Kommentar von mir.

Alle Eure Zahlen sind toll und durchdacht.

Aber alles was Ihr schreibt ist absolute scheixxse.

Wenn ein Händler eine Rohrendite von 40 % hat ist er Spitze.

Und erst danach kommen die Kosten.

Soll heißen :

200.000 ,-Umsatz

80.000,.. Rohrendite.

-Ladenmiete

- Steuern

-minus, minus,minus

wenn er bei 200.000,-- € mehr als 10.000.- über hat ist er ein absoluter Guter


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



fischmac schrieb:


> Alle Eure Zahlen sind toll und durchdacht.
> Aber alles was Ihr schreibt ist absolute scheixxse.
> Soll heißen :
> 200.000 ,-Umsatz, 80.000,.. Rohrendite.
> Wenn er bei 200.000,-- € mehr als 10.000.- über hat ist er ein absoluter Guter


Genau diegleichen Zahlen sind die ganze Zeit im Umlauf & keine anderen?!? |sagnix


----------



## WK1956 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



fischmac schrieb:


> Hallo an Euch alle.
> 
> Bisher habe ich immer nur gelesen.
> Heute einmal ein Kommentar von mir.
> ...


 
so richtig mitgelesen hast du aber nicht, gell!


----------



## antonio (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



WK1956 schrieb:


> was ist daran gut?
> Wenn ich einen online-Handel gewollt hätte, dann wäre ich besser in meinem alten Beruf geblieben.
> Mit einem Online Angelgerätehandel hast du den selben Stress mit deinen Lieferanten und Konkurenten und du hast wenn überhaupt nur sehr anonymen Kontakt zu deinen Kunden.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ulli3D (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hab ich selbst schon ausprobiert, Daiwa Rolle, der Händler wollte den Betrag x, ich zu ihm, bei Askari, Bode, Gerlinger... kostet die aber x-15. Der Händler hat unter die Theke gegriffen, den entsprechenden Katalog aufgeschlagen, gesehen, der Preis stimmt und dann eben x-12 verlangt.

Eine Rolle, die da nicht verkauft wird ist totes Kapital und da muss man sich halt bemühen, die Umschlaggeschwindigkeit hoch zu  halten. 

Das geht übrigens genau so bei Saturn/Media Markt und Co. Barcode mit dem Handy einscannen, Preise vergleichen, Verkäufer ansprechen, der geht ins Internet und ist verhandlungsbereit. Damit muss man auch als kleiner Angelgerätehändler leben.

Wenn man dann so günstig wohnt, wie ich z. B., im Umkreis von rund 50 km 2x Bode, Askari, FP und mindestens 1 Dutzend anderer Angelläden, dann lebt man quasi im anglerischen Schlaraffenland und wenn ein Händler nicht will, der nächste ist quasi um die Ecke. Aber das ist auch ein Ballungsraum.

Anders auf dem platten Land in Ostfriesland z. B., da gibt in der Nähe des Wohnorts meiner Schwiegermutter einen recht großen Angelmarkt und noch ein kleineres Fachgeschäft. Der Zooladen mit Angelsachen hat sich nicht mehr halten können, wie lange es den kleinen Laden noch gibt, ich hoffe noch lange aber, da sind dann immer locker 20 - 30 km zu fahren, mittlerweile sogar für Maden und Würmer oder halt selber züchten.

In diesem Umfeld hatte meine Frau auch mal den Traum, einen Angelladen zu eröffnen, Mieten niedrig, sie macht den Laden tagsüber und ich unterhalte mit meinem Einkommen die Familie incl. Ladenmiete und stehe dann nachmittags und am Wochenende hinter der Theke. Ich habe lange gebraucht, ihr vorzurechnen, dass selbst bei einem nicht ganz so schlechten geregelten Einkommen es schwierig werden würde, die ersten 4 oder 5 Jahre zu überstehen, bis man eine kleine Chance hätte, dass sich der Laden selbst trägt, wohl gemerkt: selbst trägt, ohne richtiges Einkommen für sie oder mich. 

Auch Eigenkapital muss sich verzinsen. Selbst wenn ich auf der Bank nur 3% bekomme, die muss das eingesetzte kapital dann auch im Laden abwerfen.

Das ganze Projekt wäre wirklich reines Hobby gewesen, nicht geachtet der Tatsache, dass es dort oben für mich keinen entsprechenden Job mehr gäbe, sind alle auf ein paar Standorte im Bundesgebiet konzentriert worden, Norddeutschland ist nicht dabei. Also wäre ich wieder hier und meine Frau in Ostfriesland.

Wie schon mehrfach von allen möglichen Kollegen geschrieben wurde, ein derartiger Schritt muss sehr genau durchgerechnet werden und dann nicht mit optimistischen sondern eher mit pessimistisch geschätzten Zahlen. 

Selbst diese Zahlen werden in den ersten Jahren noch zu optimistisch sein und selbst wenn die Frau Dich heute noch unterstützt, wie sieht es in 2 oder 3 Jahren aus, wenn u. U. das Eheleben auf Grund des Stresses gelitten hat, die Kinder den Vater nur noch hinter dem Verkaufstresen kennen und gemeinsamer Urlaub, wer hält den Laden in dieser Zeit auf, ein unbekanntes Ereignis wird?

Wenn Du es trotzdem versuchst, ich wünsche Dir alle Glück der Welt aber ich befürchte, das wird nicht reichen, Glück hat mit Betriebswirtschaft leider nichts zu tun.


----------



## Jose (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man dann so günstig wohnt, wie ich z. B., im Umkreis von rund 50 km 2x Bode, Askari, FP und mindestens 1 Dutzend anderer Angelläden...




...und Jose! 
du glücklicher! :m


----------



## WK1956 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo antonio,


antonio schrieb:


> antonio


 
ich hätte dir ja gerne geantwortet, aber bei deiner Art in ein Quoting zu posten ist das leider nicht möglich.
Deshalb nur soviel, das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, leider kann man jedes Beispiel zerpflücken, bis es einem in seinen Kram passt, deshalb lass ich es lieber.
Entweder du hast verstanden wie ichs meinte oder eben nicht.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Ulli3D (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und Jose!
> du glücklicher! :m



OK, man muss manchmal auch Kröten schlucken  |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

...und nun im ernie:
existenzgründungen waren schon immer risikobehaftet - heute sind sie risikobehafteter.
für mich als angler ist ein local dealer unverzichtbarer bestandteil meiner "köderkiste".
beispiel: bissiger abend, meine rolle geht kaputt. ab zum local daler: hat meine rolle, ichnicht genug geld dabei, her mit der rolle und zurück ans wasser. weiterhin bissiger abend :m

beispiel: ewig alte rolle, ABU 507, kapsel: kein ersatzteil zu kriegen - er hat ein erbarmen und macht seinen privaten tresor auf.

beispiel, beispiel...

was ich sagen will: ohne meinen local dealer geht es gar nicht.
deshalb finde ich die absicht des TE super.
nun will er aber von seiner arbeit auch leben können, stell ich mir schwierig vor aber nicht unmöglich. ich wär sein 'pfennigskunde'- aber beständig, wie es einmal die angler der vor-"geiz-ist-geil"-zeit waren.

hach, mich überkommt es jetzt, ich poste auch mal appell :
vielleicht weniger auf preise schauen - vielleicht mehr auf leistung und einen menschen schauen, der dir deine würmer bereit hält und deine maden.
der laden um die ecke ist es, mädels!
und mal ehrlich: wer zig euronen für tackle ausgibt, hat der es nötig, auf den cent zu achten?
ich achte lieber meinen local dealer.

"geiz ist geil" macht die kleinen kaputt und katapultiert euch in die service-wüste.


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Lieber Threadersteller,

lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Die meissten hier sind Miesmacher die entweder selber noch Ihre Schulden aus vergangener Selbstständigkeit abbezahlen müssen oder es auch gerne mal machen würden aber leider nicht den Arsch in der Hose haben. Die anderen sind einfach nur unzufrieden... Zumindest könnte der Eindruck entstehen wenn man sich die letzten 20 Seiten durchliest.

Ein Glück gibt es noch Leute wie dich, die bereit sind für Ihren Traum ein Risiko einzugehen. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück, und mit einer antsändigen Umsetzung wirst du sicherlich viel Arbeit aber auch viel Spaß haben, aber vor allem auch Erfolg!

Grüße
gaerbsch


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



> Lieber Threadersteller,
> 
> lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Die meissten hier sind Miesmacher die entweder selber noch Ihre Schulden aus vergangener Selbstständigkeit abbezahlen müssen oder es auch gerne mal machen würden aber leider nicht den Arsch in der Hose haben. Die anderen sind einfach nur unzufrieden... Zumindest könnte der Eindruck entstehen wenn man sich die letzten 20 Seiten durchliest.
> 
> ...


 
Glück und Erfolg wünschen wir alle dem TE - aber das was du, lieber gaerbsch, hier militant von dir gibst erinnert mich immer so an Peter Zwegat.... ka warum #c #d


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Lieber Threadersteller,
> lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Die meissten hier sind Miesmacher die entweder selber noch Ihre Schulden aus vergangener Selbstständigkeit abbezahlen müssen oder es auch gerne mal machen würden aber leider nicht den Arsch in der Hose haben.


Dir kann nur wuenschen, dass Du mehr Ahnung von Deinem Job denn Von Menschenkenntnis hast. 
Die Menschen, die hier ERNSTHAFT diskutieren (nein, Du zaehlst nicht dazu), koennen rechnen. Das haben sie bestimmt nicht beim "an-die-Wand-fahren" gelernt.


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Dir kann nur wuenschen, dass Du mehr Ahnung von Deinem Job denn Von Menschenkenntnis hast.
> Die Menschen, die hier ERNSTHAFT diskutieren (nein, Du zaehlst nicht dazu), koennen rechnen. Das haben sie bestimmt nicht beim "an-die-Wand-fahren" gelernt.


 
Erkläre mir doch mal wo du hier genau eine "Diskussion" siehst. Ich sehe hier nur die negativen Aspekte und über die wird ausführlich gesprochen.
Das die Selbstständigleit durchaus auch positive Dinge mit sich bringt, kann ich hier nirgends lesen...
Für mich gehören zu einer Diskussion aber beide Seiten. Ansonsten ist das Thema viel zu einseitig oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Wegberger (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo,



> Das die Selbstständigleit durchaus auch positive Dinge mit sich bringt,



Sicher, solange mehr Geld als Monat dadurch erwirtschaftet wird.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> oder es auch gerne mal machen würden aber leider nicht den Arsch in der Hose haben



Mit Arsch in der Hose haben, hat diese Entscheidung nur rein garnichts am Hut. Es geht hier um realistische Einschätzungen und Zahlen. Wenn der TE der Meinung ist, sein Konzept passt wie die Faust auf's Auge. Dann kann man den Arsch in der Hose haben und es sofort durchziehen! Alles andere wäre überstürzt! Aber ich sage es einfach mal so frei, da noch selbst Zweifel bestehen (kein EK etc.) ist es nicht angebracht die Augen-zu-und-durch-Nummer abzuziehen.



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ein Glück gibt es noch Leute wie dich, die bereit sind für Ihren Traum  ein Risiko einzugehen. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück, und  mit einer antsändigen Umsetzung wirst du sicherlich viel Arbeit aber  auch viel Spaß haben, aber vor allem auch Erfolg!



Was nützt es dem TE Mut einzureden und nur Lob auszusprechen? (Meiner Meinung nach) Sind "diese 20 Seiten Rummieserei" erwünscht und konstruktiv! Was erwartet man auch anderes, wenn man ein solches Thema eröffnet. Es erfordert einen gesunden kritischen Umgang. Daher kommt dieser Tonus. Würde der TE keine Zweifel mehr an der Idee haben, würde er sich sicherlich nicht mehr ans Anglerboard wenden....

In diesem Sinne... immer realistisch aber freundlich&fair! #h


----------



## WK1956 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Erkläre mir doch mal wo du hier genau eine "Diskussion" siehst. Ich sehe hier nur die negativen Aspekte und über die wird ausführlich gesprochen.
> Das die Selbstständigleit durchaus auch positive Dinge mit sich bringt, kann ich hier nirgends lesen...
> Für mich gehören zu einer Diskussion aber beide Seiten. Ansonsten ist das Thema viel zu einseitig oder wie siehst du das?


 
klar hat die Selbstständigkeit auch positive Seiten, ich weis zwar noch nicht genau welche, aber ich werde es schon noch rausfinden, hoffe ich.

Allerdings würde ich niemanden zum Schritt in die Selbstständigkeit raten, wenn er nicht die notwendigsten Grundvoraussetzungen erfüllt. Jeder sollte sich über die Risiken vorher im klaren sein. Die angeblich so positiven Dinge sieht man am Anfang doch sowieso durch die rosa Brille, die braucht man nicht extra erwähnen.

Aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja ein paar positive Aspekte nennen.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Das die Selbstständigleit durchaus auch positive Dinge mit sich bringt, kann ich hier nirgends lesen...


Selbstverstaendlich kommen auch positive Sachen mit, die wurden auch schon genannt.
Diese sind aber nur wichtig/erwaehnenswert, wenn das Grundziel "realisierbar" ist: Geld verdienen. Und zwar im Umfang eines monatlichen Gehaltes. 
Und genau darueber wurde diskutiert: Ist es moeglich mit dem "vorgeschlagenen" Angel-Ausruest-Laden ein Monatsgehalt von pimaldaumen 2'000€ zu verdienen? Da die meisten (durchaus fachkundigen oder zumindest mit BWL-vertrauten) User das fuer ziemlich unrealisierbar halten, ist/waere es muessig, ueber positive Effekte (wie "der-eigene-Herr-sein") zu sprechen. 
WENN die KOHLE stimmt (stimmen kann), dann POSITIVES.
Ist wie in der Schule: Vorraussetzung, Behauptung, Beweis.


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Mit Arsch in der Hose haben, hat diese Entscheidung nur rein garnichts am Hut. Es geht hier um realistische Einschätzungen und Zahlen. Wenn der TE der Meinung ist, sein Konzept passt wie die Faust auf's Auge. Dann kann man den Arsch in der Hose haben und es sofort durchziehen! Alles andere wäre überstürzt! Aber ich sage es einfach mal so frei, da noch selbst Zweifel bestehen (kein EK etc.) ist es nicht angebracht die Augen-zu-und-durch-Nummer abzuziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du hättest oben vielleicht meinen Abschnitt zitieren sollen und nicht den Satz aus dem Kontext reißen. Natürlich gibt es auch andere Gründe, und dieser Satz sollte eher provokant wirken...

Mir geht es nicht um Lobhudelei sondern um eine Diskussion, bei der man beide Seiten der Medailie betrachtet, wie schon oben erwähnt. Da hier aber nur eine Meinung vertreten ist kann nicht von einer Diskusion geredet werden.

Und mit Zweifeln an meiner Selbstständigkeit würde ich mich wohl erst an letzter Stelle an ein Forum wenden, meine Meinung.

Grüße
gaerbsch


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um Lobhudelei sondern um eine Diskussion, bei der man beide Seiten der Medailie betrachtet, wie schon oben erwähnt.


Du scheinst im Besitz eines Verstaendnisproblems zu sein:
Ich brauche mir keinen Kopf darueber zu zerbrechen, ob ich einen Polo oder einen Porsche fahren will, wenn ich keinen Fuehrerschein besitze. 
Bevor die eine Seite (Geld verdienen) nicht geklaert ist, brauche ich mir ueber die andere Seite ("andere positive Erscheinungen durch die Selbststaendigkeit") keine Ruebe zu machen.
Nur naive Romantiker wiegen beide Seiten gleich schwer.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Doppel-Post.


----------



## WK1956 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um Lobhudelei sondern um eine Diskussion, bei der man beide Seiten der Medailie betrachtet, wie schon oben erwähnt.


 
welche andere Seite denn?

Der Schritt in die Selbstständigkeit ist in erster Linie ein Risiko!
Wenn man diesen Schritt wagt, muß man sich dieses Risikos bewußt sein!
Die möglichen positiven Seiten kommen erst an vierter oder fünfter Stelle oder noch später.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Wer von sich überzeugt ist - oder generell nur auf sein Bauchgefühl vertraut, der muss nicht in Foren fragen. Der handelt einfach und gut ist...

Wer unsicher ist fragt - und je größer die Runde der Befragten, umso mehr setzt sich ein Trend ab. Und genau das haben wir hier. Und in aller Ehre, sind auch hier User am Werk gewesen, die Selbstständig sind, teils sogar aus der gewünschten Branche sind und von ihren Problemen etc. ehrlich erzählen. Damit haben die schon alle samt mehr Charakter als jeder Banker und Politiker


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Du hättest oben vielleicht meinen Abschnitt zitieren sollen und nicht den Satz aus dem Kontext reißen. Natürlich gibt es auch andere Gründe, und dieser Satz sollte eher provokant wirken...
> 
> Mir geht es nicht um Lobhudelei sondern um eine Diskussion, bei der man beide Seiten der Medailie betrachtet, wie schon oben erwähnt.
> 
> ...



Der Kontext ist aber leider der Gleiche geblieben. |rolleyes

Ich sehe es genauso wie die beiden anderen Mit-Kritisierer. Die goldene Seite der Medaille muss im Endeffekt garnicht betrachtet werden, da eigentlich jedem positive Aspekte der Selbstständigkeit bekannt sind. Wäre ja irgendwo schon komisch wenn der TE sagt "nennt mir doch mal positive Eigentschaften eines eigenen Angelgeschäftes". Darüberhinaus müssen, wie Wegberger und FranzJosef sagen, gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden, bevor man hier die Sterne vom Himmel holt.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wer von sich überzeugt ist - oder generell nur auf sein Bauchgefühl vertraut, der muss nicht in Foren fragen. Der handelt einfach und gut ist...



Genau so ist es! Dann muss man sich auch nicht über positive KRITIK wundern.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> *Darüber hinaus müssen*, wie Wegberger und FranzJosef sagen, *gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden, bevor man hier die Sterne vom Himmel holt.*


|good: DAS ist die Formulierung, die einfach alles sagt.


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Der Kontext ist aber leider der Gleiche geblieben. |rolleyes
> 
> Ich sehe es genauso wie die beiden anderen Mit-Kritisierer. Die goldene Seite der Medaille muss im Endeffekt garnicht betrachtet werden, da eigentlich jedem positive Aspekte der Selbstständigkeit bekannt sind. Wäre ja irgendwo schon komisch wenn der TE sagt "nennt mir doch mal positive Eigentschaften eines eigenen Angelgeschäftes". Darüberhinaus müssen, wie Wegberger und FranzJosef sagen, gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden, bevor man hier die Sterne vom Himmel holt.


 
Hm die positiven Aspekte sind einem bekannt... Na gut und wenn man einigermaßen klar denken kann sollten einem die negativen Aspekte ja auch klar sein und somit das ganze Thema überflüssig?


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Hm die positiven Aspekte sind einem bekannt... Na gut und wenn man einigermaßen klar denken kann sollten einem die negativen Aspekte ja auch klar sein und somit das ganze Thema überflüssig?



#d - ohne Worte - Viel Glück in der Selbstständigkeit!

Ein Glück denken nicht alle so..


----------



## gaerbsch (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> #d - ohne Worte - Viel Glück in der Selbstständigkeit!


 
Ich habe nicht vor mich Selbständig zu machen aber danke...


----------



## ernie1973 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich denke jeder hier wünscht dem TE geschäftlichen Erfolg!

Keiner will hier miesmachen, um des Miesmachens Willen - ABER - sich heutzutage in dieser Branche, aus einer sicheren Anstellung heraus, OHNE gutes finanzielles Polster selbständig zu machen birgt nunmal ECHT existenzbedrohende Risiken!

Ein "gutes" Polster sieht für mich so aus, dass man im Idealfall mind. 6 Monate - besser sogar 1 Jahr lang zum Leben nicht auf Gewinne aus dem Laden angewiesen ist!

Gerade die "Grundausstattungs-Investition" sollte nicht unterschätzt werden - ihr wißt doch alle, wie teuer es ist, wenn man "nur" Köder und ein paar Kleinteile braucht - das ist bei der Anfangsausstattung eines Angelgeschäfts erstmal nicht anders - nur im GAAANZ GROSSEN Stil - oder versucht mal kurz zu überschlagen, was es kostet, wenn man "nur" den Allroundangler bedient wissen möchte, ohne auf die teils speziellen Bedürfnisse der Carper, Hochseefischer, Fliegenfischer, Wobbler & Raubfischcracks einzugehen....!

Da wird´s bei einer nutzen "Grundausstattung" mit etwas Auswahl vermutlich nur schwer noch 5-stellig gehen...denke ich zumindest?!?

Oder was würdet ihr von einem Laden halten, der nur eine Mini-Warenauswahl vor Ort hat & jedes etwas ausgefallenere oder hochpreisiges Teil immer bestellen muss?

Ich gönne dem TE von Herzen, dass er sein Vorhaben erfolgreich realisiert - aber - man sollte sich immer fragen, was man zu verlieren hat & was man im besten Fall gewinnen kann!?

Eine Ü-80 Std. Woche für einen Hungerlohn ist zumindest am Anfang realistisch - und oft sogar optimistisch!!!

Also - schönreden hilft nicht und "schlechtreden" will es sicher niemand!

Good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor mich Selbständig zu machen aber danke...



Besser isses!


----------



## gaerbsch (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Besser isses!


 
Typischer Fall von:

Ich geh jetzt hier mal mitten in den Thread, schreib mal ein bisschen was kluges und weiß nicht mal wer der Threadersteller ist.

Mit dem hast du mich wohl verwechstelt, gratuliere...


----------



## FranzJosef (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Da wird´s bei einer nutzen "Grundausstattung" mit etwas Auswahl vermutlich nur schwer noch 5-stellig gehen...denke ich zumindest?!?


Meine Frau fragte gestern abend, was ich denn hier soviel tippen wuerde; ich ihr kurz 'nen Ueberblick gegeben.
Ohne gross zu rechnen, meinte sie als Aussenstehende (aber auch mit ein weeeeenig Ahnung.  ): "Na, allein fuer die Erstausruestung gehen doch 150 drauf..." 

Kommt drauf an, was wie wo...
Aber wenn der Laden laufen und nicht nur so ein Pipifax-Laden werden soll, dann halte ich 'ne "Markteinfuehrung" im 5stelligen Bereich fuer unrealistisch.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von:
> 
> Ich geh jetzt hier mal mitten in den Thread, schreib mal ein bisschen was kluges und weiß nicht mal wer der Threadersteller ist.
> 
> Mit dem hast du mich wohl verwechstelt, gratuliere...



Nebenbei... Ich hab mir den Thread den ganzen Tag von Seite 1 bis Ende durchgelesen.
"Viel Spaß in der Selbstständigkeit" war verallgemeinert und für das Nicht-Über-den-Tellerrand-gucken gemeint. #d


----------



## gaerbsch (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Nebenbei... Ich hab mir den Thread den ganzen Tag von Seite 1 bis Ende durchgelesen.
> "Viel Spaß in der Selbstständigkeit" war verallgemeinert und für das Nicht-Über-den-Tellerrand-gucken gemeint. #d


 

Du zitierst mich, meinst mich aber nicht. Na gut... schreib das aber jetzt lieber immer dazu sonst weiß am Ende keiner mehr wen du jetzt genau ansprichst. 

Hab meine Glaskugel nicht immer dabei...


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Du zitierst mich, meinst mich aber nicht. Na gut... schreib das aber jetzt lieber immer dazu sonst weiß am Ende keiner mehr wen du jetzt genau ansprichst.
> 
> Hab meine Glaskugel nicht immer dabei...



Man kann sich natürlich auch blöd stellen, um den Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Ich werds nochmal genauer schreiben:
Es war ein Appell an dich bitte nicht in die Selbstständigkeit zu gehen. Dieses Motiv hast du nie geäußert, bist auch nicht der TE, hast auch keine Glaskugel dabei aber natürlich immer Recht. Dieser Appell entstand lediglich aus deiner Sichtweise zu dem Thema hier, die ich nicht teile. #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Lieber Threadersteller,
> 
> lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Die meissten hier sind Miesmacher die entweder selber noch Ihre Schulden aus vergangener Selbstständigkeit abbezahlen müssen oder es auch gerne mal machen würden aber leider nicht den Arsch in der Hose haben. Die anderen sind einfach nur unzufrieden... Zumindest könnte der Eindruck entstehen wenn man sich die letzten 20 Seiten durchliest.
> 
> ...





gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor mich Selbständig zu machen aber danke...




Komisch. Warum denn nicht ?

Denk doch einfach an die vielen positiven Aspekte, die die Selbstständigkeit mit sich bringt.


----------



## gaerbsch (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich auch blöd stellen, um den Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Ich werds nochmal genauer schreiben:
> Es war ein Appell an dich bitte nicht in die Selbstständigkeit zu gehen. Dieses Motiv hast du nie geäußert, bist auch nicht der TE, hast auch keine Glaskugel dabei aber natürlich immer Recht. Dieser Appell entstand lediglich aus deiner Sichtweise zu dem Thema hier und wurde durch mich formuliert. #h


 
Du bist 21 und maßt dir an, beurteilen zu können wer in die Selbstständigkeit gehen sollte und wer nicht. Interessant!Natürlich schreibt es sich leicht im Schutze des Internets... Aber erzähl uns doch mal was dich zu deiner Einschätzung befähigt.

Nun ja wenn wir schon bei wilden Mutmaßungen sind will ich auch mal eine anstellen... Du hast gerade deine Schule beendet und befindest dich mitten in der Ausbildung. Du durftest heute deinem Chef nen Kaffe holen. Das ganze hat dich so gefreut das du uns jetzt hier mit deiner gesammelten Lebenserfahrung erheitern willst?

Grüße


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Du bist 21 und maßt dir an, beurteilen zu können wer in die Selbstständigkeit gehen sollte und wer nicht. Interessant!Natürlich schreibt es sich leicht im Schutze des Internets... Aber erzähl uns doch mal was dich zu deiner Einschätzung befähigt.
> 
> Nun ja wenn wir schon bei wilden Mutmaßungen sind will ich auch mal eine anstellen... Du hast gerade deine Schule beendet und befindest dich mitten in der Ausbildung. Du durftest heute deinem Chef nen Kaffe holen. Das ganze hat dich so gefreut das du uns jetzt hier mit deiner gesammelten Lebenserfahrung erheitern willst?
> 
> Grüße



Also spätestens jetzt wird's affig... Du suchst dir doch auch nur "deinen 21 Jährigen" als schwächstes Glied in der Kette. Auf die anderen gehst du ja garnicht mehr ein...


----------



## gaerbsch (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Komisch. Warum denn nicht ?
> 
> Denk doch einfach an die vielen positiven Aspekte, die die Selbstständigkeit mit sich bringt.


 
Ich denke drüber nach.

Ok fertig... ich werde mich selbstständig machen. Werde mir morgen ein Flugticket in die Antarktis holen um dort Kühlschränke zu verkaufen. 

Grüße
gaerbsch


----------



## ernie1973 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ganz im Ernst - ich habe viele Freunde, die den Schritt in die Selbständigkeit (mit gutem Eigenkapital!) gewagt haben - die einzigen nennenswert erfolgreichen hier in DEUTSCHLAND sind einige wenige Anwälte, die mit mir studiert haben - aber - die waren und sind fleißig und in ihren Gebieten auch echt fit!

Der Rest meiner Schulgenossen, Freunde & Studienkollegen, die ERFOLGREICH sind, sind es im Ausland - UK, USA und Südafrika - einige Handwerker und Ärzte mittlerweile auch in Skandinavien - ABER - die meisten, die es in Deutschland "versucht" haben, wurden recht schnell ernüchtert & es wundert auch nicht, weil unser System es in mancherlei Hinsicht echt nicht gerade leicht macht!

Aber - ich will nicht politisieren - nicht jammern - mir geht´s auch ganz gut, aber ich bin oft neidisch, auf die besseren / leichteren Bedingungen im Ausland!

...und - keine meiner Wochen hat 5 Arbeitstage - und kein Tag hat nur 8 Std.!...in der Tat bin ich relativ frei in der Einteilung - aber ein "selbst erlaubter" Angeltag kostet mich dann oft "Doppelschichten"...wenn nicht soagr Dreifachschichten... - ergo - ALLES hat seinen Preis!

Klar gibt´s da auch Schattenseiten & geschenkt bekommt man nirgendwo etwas - aber um hier erfolgreich zu sein bedarf es einer guten Idee - ner Menge (!) Arbeit - am besten auch eines gewissen Startkapitals UND last but NOT least --> ner Menge Glück!!!

"Mal eben" sollte man es nicht wagen - und - wenn man vernünftig rangeht, dürfte man eigentlich fast nix mehr starten hierzulande - ABER - *ob es DUMM oder MUTIG war*, dass wird man in 5 - 10 Jahren erst rückblickend abschätzen können!

Also - nochmal --> Good Luck an den TE!!!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo antonio,
> 
> 
> ich hätte dir ja gerne geantwortet, aber bei deiner Art in ein Quoting zu posten ist das leider nicht möglich.
> ...



ich weiß schon was du meinst.
nur wie gesagt an hand deines beispiels funktioniert es eben nicht.
ich wollte hier auch nichts zerpflücken.
nur eben mit deinem beispiel wirst du niemanden vom onlineshopping zu dir in den laden bringen.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Du bist 21 und maßt dir an, beurteilen zu können wer in die Selbstständigkeit gehen sollte und wer nicht. Interessant!Natürlich schreibt es sich leicht im Schutze des Internets... Aber erzähl uns doch mal was dich zu deiner Einschätzung befähigt.
> 
> Nun ja wenn wir schon bei wilden Mutmaßungen sind will ich auch mal eine anstellen... Du hast gerade deine Schule beendet und befindest dich mitten in der Ausbildung. Du durftest heute deinem Chef nen Kaffe holen. Das ganze hat dich so gefreut das du uns jetzt hier mit deiner gesammelten Lebenserfahrung erheitern willst?
> 
> Grüße



Die Beiträge von Spinnender Angler sind erfreulich und erfrischend realistisch und klar. Ich schließe nicht aus, dass er in ein paar Jahren derjenige ist, dem "lebenserfahrene" Menschen wie Du den Kaffee holen.


----------



## gaerbsch (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Beiträge von Spinnender Angler sind erfreulich und erfrischend realistisch und klar. Ich schließe nicht aus, dass er in ein paar Jahren derjenige ist, dem "lebenserfahrene" Menschen wie Du den Kaffee holen.


 

Hallo Ralle,

ich bin nicht viel älter als Spinnender Angler, aber wer stänkert muss damit rechnen das zurück gestänkert wird.

Grüße
gaerbsch


----------



## basslawine (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Beiträge von Spinnender Angler sind erfreulich und erfrischend realistisch und klar. Ich schließe nicht aus, dass er in ein paar Jahren derjenige ist, dem "lebenserfahrene" Menschen wie Du den Kaffee holen.



Danke Ralle!

@gaerbsch
"...Du durftest heute deinem Chef nen Kaffe holen. Das ganze hat dich so  gefreut das du uns jetzt hier mit deiner gesammelten Lebenserfahrung  erheitern willst?"

Während Du das "zurückstänkern" nennst, würde ich eher den Begriff "Unverschämtheit!!" verwenden,...auch wenn:"Nun ja wenn wir schon bei wilden Mutmaßungen sind will ich auch mal eine anstellen" davorsteht.
Oh Herr, lass Hirn herabrieseln.

so und jetzt hol ich meinem Chef nen Kaffee.


----------



## gaerbsch (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Nun ja vielleicht habe ich hier bei dieser "Diskussion" ein bisschen über die Stränge geschlagen, das tut mir leid. Vielleicht sollten wir uns jetzt wieder dem eigentlichen Thema widmen (sollte noch jemand Interesse daran haben) anstatt uns hier nur an zu giften.

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Nun ja vielleicht habe ich hier bei dieser "Diskussion" ein bisschen über die Stränge geschlagen, das tut mir leid. Vielleicht sollten wir uns jetzt wieder dem eigentlichen Thema widmen (sollte noch jemand Interesse daran haben) anstatt uns hier nur an zu giften.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> gaerbsch




Kein Thema.#g


----------



## GeorgeB (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Nun ja vielleicht habe ich hier bei dieser "Diskussion" ein bisschen über die Stränge geschlagen, das tut mir leid. Vielleicht sollten wir uns jetzt wieder dem eigentlichen Thema widmen (sollte noch jemand Interesse daran haben) anstatt uns hier nur an zu giften.



Wir giften nicht, gaerbsch. Du fühlst dich nur in die Ecke gedrängt, weil deinem Optimismus hier niemand folgen kann. Der spinnende Angler, dass muss auch ich mal fest stellen, schreibt für seine 21 Lenze "erschreckend" realistisch und vernünftig. Chapeau!

Fast alle kleinen Angelläden, die ich kannte, sind Geschichte. Und zwar zum großen Teil schon bevor der Online-Handel hinzu kam. Tante Emma ist tot. Mausetot. Und deshalb ist ein Tante Emmal Laden, mit sehr wenigen Ausnahmen, kein begrüßenswerter Schritt in eine aussichtsreiche Selbständigkeit, sondern finanzieller Selbstmord. Wenn man dann noch kein ausreichendes EK hat, und von den Einnahmen leben muss, wäre dieser Schritt unverantwortlich der Familie gegenüber.

Hier rechnen einem Branchenkenner vor, dass man mit 200.000 € Umsatz nicht einmal das Einkommen eines Hartz 4 Empfängers mit Frau und Kind erzielt. Das sagt alles, und man kann es nicht schön quatschen. Und 200.000 Umsatz mit so wenig EK sind Illusion. 

Branchenkenntnis, nen Milljönchen im Rücken, mindestens 250, eher 500 TSd. an einem aussichtsreichen Standort investieren, und dann reden wir von richtiger Selbständigkeit. Bislang reden wir von einem kleinen Lädchen, dass den TE mit fast 100 %iger Sicherheit ruinieren wird, so er es denn durch zieht.


----------



## FranzJosef (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Soll kein eben keine Miesmacherei sein, sondern nur mal VORSTELLBARE Realitaeten aufzeigen. 200'000€ Umsatz... Ja ok... Na gut, ist nicht wenig... 
Das Jahr hat GROB 250 Umsatztage + á 8h Oeffnungszeit (10-18 Uhr als Kleinkraemer) = 2'000h Oeffnugsstunden. 200'000 Euro in 2'000h = 100 (in Worten: EINHUNDERT) Euro Umsatz JEDE verfluchte einzelne Stunde... Die allermeisten Menschen koennen sich doch nicht vorstellen, wie UNGLAUBLICH viel DAS IST! 
Und wenn man dann von 10 bis 14 Uhr nur 200€ Umsatz macht, muss man von 14 bis 18 Uhr 600€ Umsatz machen, um im Schnitt zu bleiben.
Das ist ein Angelladen, kein Supermarkt! 
Montag bis Freitag jeweils 10 bis 14 Uhr 200€ Umsatz machen... WER soll denn da als Kunde DERMASSEN viel Geld bringen? Die Leute, die die Kohle haben, sind meist die Menschen mit'm Job. Und die arbeiten irgendwie meist laenger denn bis 14 Uhr...
V.a. 800€ Tagesumsatz OHNE eine Rute oder Rolle, denn auch diese Tage kommen vor... 800 Tacken Umsatz in was? Haken? GuFi's?
WENN die Ecke wirklich so tot ist, dass dieser Umsatz GROB (ich streite mich nicht um 50'000 Euro!) erreichbar ist, sofort den Laden aufmachen!! 

Und dann aber wirklich JEDE 10 MINUTEN 15€ ABKASSIEREN!


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> ich bin nicht viel älter als Spinnender Angler, aber wer stänkert muss damit rechnen das zurück gestänkert wird.
> 
> ...



Ich klinke mich auch noch (ein letzes) Mal ein. Auch meine Postings waren in keiner Zeit runtermachend gemeint. Ich gönne es jedem, der einen Traum hat, diesen auch zu verwirklichen und Spaß bei der ganzen Sache zu haben! Mit meinen 21 Jahren bin ich nicht die Weisheit in Person mit unendlicher großer Lebenserfahrung. Dennoch kann ich sagen, ich verfüge über betriebswirtschaftliches Know-How und bin Realist. Natürlich kenne ich mich mit den Einzelheiten in dieser Branche nicht aus, aber man schaue sich mal die Konkurrenz an. Das sagt schon vieles.
Kein Eigenkapital zu haben und dann dafür den Job aufzugeben, ist Wahnsinn. Wenn man kein innovatives Konzept hat, wirds auch schlecht einen Kredit bei der Bank zu bekommen. Ich will an dieser Stelle mal eine andere Idee vorschlagen, die Nebengewerbe heißt. Wenn man eine gute Idee hat, besondere Köder ö.ä. verkaufen möchte, dann kann man das gerne versuchen. Das begrüße ich sogar und finde es gut. Das ist auch eine ganz andere Liga, man kann sich langsam rantasten und dies mit dem eigenen Ersparten bewerkstelligen. Das Gewerbe kann man sogar jederzeit abmelden, falls es nicht funktionieren sollte.

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Aber es sollte immer in einem guten Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis sein. 

In diesem Sinne, gute Ideen! #h


----------



## olaf70 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ich kann mich noch sehr undeutlich an sogenannte "Existenzgründerseminare" zu meiner Zeit erinnern. Auf einen Angelladen gemünzt würde das wohl in etwa so aussehen:

Also falls kein Eigenkapital da ist, nimm doch einfach eine Hypothek auf dein Haus auf. Falls du kein Haus hast, nimm das Haus deiner Eltern (oder Schwiegereltern). Die können dann praktischerweise gleich als Bürgen fungieren.

Mit der neu gewonnen Kohle kaufst du dir erstmal ein gescheites Auto, aber keinen Lieferwagen sondern eine schicke Limousine oder Sportwagen(BMW oder Mercedes), man will sich vor der Kundschaft oder Geschäftspartnern ja nicht blamieren. Außerdem macht das auch Sinn wegen der *Abschreibung*. Merke: Unternehmer können *alles(!) *abschreiben oder absetzen, was gleichbedeutend mit "geschenkt bekommen" ist.

Dann die Geschäftsräume, akzeptabel sind natürlich nur Ladenlokale in absoluter Toplage. Die Mietpreise spielen keine Rolle, da sie durch die zu erwartenden Mehrumsätze locker wieder ausgeglichen werden.
Eine Alternative wäre selbstverständlich auch gleich neu zu bauen. Auch hier gilt: Klotzen statt kleckern. Viel Glas und Naturstein wirkt für die Kundschaft gleich viel vertauenserweckender. So wie bei Banken und Versicherungen zum Beispiel.

Und nun zur Erstausstattung des Warenangebotes. Nein, ich mein jetzt nicht ob man sich auf irgendwelche Angelarten wie z.B. Fliegenfischen spezialisieren will. Zuerst macht man sich Gedanken, welche Kundschaft man im Laden haben will. Etwa den normalen Wald-und Wiesenangler, der sich vielleicht einmal im Jahr ne Red-Arc und ne abgefuckte Telerute kauft. Bullshit, solche Leute lass mal ruhig im Internet oder bei Askari einkaufen. Wir suchen die Oberschicht.
Daher kauf nur absolute Topware ein und davon auch ausreichende Mengen. Es gibt doch nichts ärgerlicheres, wenn du bis zum Mittag deine 10 Stellas verkauft hast und nachmittags kommen dann noch drei mit den gleichen Wünschen.

Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist auch die PR. Ganzseitige Anzeigen in allen europäischen Printmedien und Werbespots in Funk und Fernsehen sowie ein beindruckender Internetauftritt sind ein Muß. Beauftrage am Besten gleich eine bekannte Werbeagentur, denn nichts wirkt peinlicher als unprofessionelle Werbung. Die Kosten werden spielend wieder eingefahren.

Guck dich rechtzeitig nach genügend Personal für Verkauf und Buchhaltung um. Der Kunde will schließlich nicht lange warten und außerdem bist du der Chef. Du hast es  doch etwa nicht  nötig selbst zu arbeiten. Komm erst um 11.00 Uhr in die Firma lies erstmal in Ruhe die Zeitung und trink einen Kaffee und lass dir von deiner Büromaus die neuesten Zahlen vorlegen. Dann wissen die Leibeigenen gleich wie der Hase läuft.

Dann kommt der Tag der Eröffnung. Lade alle ein und vergiß nicht die VIP-Ausweise für die Vertreter der Fachpresse.  Auch hier gilt: Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit: Champagner, Hummerschwanz und Trüffelkanapees serviert von netten Hostessen im Playboybunnydress. (Der örtliche Angelverein wird dich lieben.)

Und falls dein neues Business doch nicht laufen sollte trifft dich keine Schuld. Du hast schließlich alles richtig gemacht.

Außerdem: Richtiger Unternehmer ist man erst nach der dritten Pleite.


----------



## gaerbsch (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Sieht soweit alles gut aus... Nur zum PR fallen mir noch zwei Sachen ein... Man sollte sich vielleicht die Rechte an der Weltmeisterschaft sowie der champions league kaufen. Somit könnte man regelmäßig Werbung einblenden.

Ein anderer Anstaz wären vielleicht auch Boxkämpfe. Werbung in der Ringmitte würde sich gut machen, sollte auch nicht so teuer werden.

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## thanatos (28. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

kann dir aus erfahrung nur abraten.mein kumpel hat es 10 jahre gemacht.
hatte so ziemlich alles im angebot.die gehobene preisklasse waren eher
ausstellungsstücke,die kunden am wenigsten ortsansässige,einige sind 
sogar bis zu 100 km zu einem großhändler gefahren,um für kleinigkeiten
ein paar pfennige mehr zu bezahlen.schleuderware (chargen die durch
die gütekontrolle gefallen sind,werden in der regel von den großen zum
normalen händlernettoeinkaufspreis verschleudert)kannst du dir eh nicht leisten.er hat sein laden etwa 10 jahre gemacht,ist einiger maßen zurecht
gekommen.zehn jahre keinen urlaub ,12-16 stunden arbeitstag.
als der online handel auf kam hat er aufgegeben.den sollte man nicht
unterschätzen.
beispiel:hatte beim gemeinschaftsangeln einen gutschein über 40 mark
gewonnen,da ich aber an angelzeugs nichts brauch,hab ich ihn den 
jugendlichen für 20 mark angeboten.antwort nö ick kofe nur im internet.
will es dir absolut nicht mieß machen ,wenn du es entspannt machst
hast du kaum noch zeit für dich und reich wirst du nicht ,ziehst du´s
groß auf mit großem kredit und dem pleitegeier über deinem haupt
hast du auch keine freunde mehr.


----------



## vermesser (28. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@ Olaf70: Ich hau mich weg...klingt nach einem vielversprechenden Geschäftsmodell...


----------



## thanatos (29. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

mehr schein als sein kommt immer gut rüber,popt wie ne sternschnuppe.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Gründe lieber ne eigene Bank und werd´ schnell "systemrelevant" - da kannste dann auch mal ein paar hundert Millionen leichtsinnig verzocken und der Staat rettet Dir trotzdem den AR*** - und Deine "Heads" kriegen ihre Boni trotzdem - aber - wenn so ein (angeblich!?!) nicht systemrelevanter "Kleiner Einzelhändler" plattgeht, dann musste viele Formulare ausfüllen, um überhaupt mal was zu kriegen!

- Ironie Aus! - 

Ernie


----------



## derporto (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hast du schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dich zu spezialisieren? Ein Shop nur mit Tackle für Raubfischer, Karpfenangler etc. könnte die Reichweite deines Shops erweitern und begrenzt die Anzahl an Dingen, die du zu Beginn führen musst. Die meisten Raubfischangler kaufen ihr Tackle z.B. übers Netz. Wenn es dir also gelingt z.B. Kunstköder zu führen, die man nicht an jeder Ecke bekommt, die sich einige vielleicht sogar direkt in Japan oder USA bestellen, so hättest du eine Marktnische in der du wachsen kannst. Auch hier ist es reizvoll für den Endkunden, dass er für ein "paar" Gufis oder Wobbler nicht im Internet bestellen muss und die teils hohen Frachtkosten schlucken muss. Es gibt hier z.B. in Peine, mitten auf dem Land, einen Shop nur für Fliegenfischer (ADH), der sich mittlerweile einen Kundenkreis in ganz Deutschland geschaffen hat und wunderbar überlebt. Eben aufgrund dieser Spezialisierung. Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass du dich wirklich in der Materie auskennst.

Eine Überlegung wäre es vielleicht wert.

Wenn du vorhast einen Onlineshop zu eröffnen, solltest du bei den Großhändlern und/oder Herstellern unbedingt nachfragen, ob Streckenversand möglich ist. Dies erspart dir Lagerhaltung und Vorkauf. In meinem Gewerbe ist dies z.B. völlig üblich. Die Ware geht also mittels deines LIeferscheins direkt vom Hersteller an den Kunden. Dies gewährleistet einen schnellen Versand. Und so kann mit der Zeit auch Vertrauen seitens der Hersteller in dich wachsen.

Zu unterschätzen sind allerdings bei einem Onlineshop die anfallenden Kosten für Marketing in Form von z.B. Google Adverts und Suchseitenoptimierung nicht. Auch musst du selbstverständlich generell viel Zeit und Mühe investieren, um dich in der Anglerschaft bekannt zu machen. 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und Erfolg. Und dass du es tatsächlich nur wagst, wenn du absolut von der Sache überzeugt bist und eine Familie hast, die dich dabei ohne Wenn und Aber unterstützt.


----------



## Rheinstipper (24. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hallo Markus,
 dein Traum von Selbstständigkeit, (ich nehme an du bist noch jung), ist völlig in Ordnung, man will ja sein Leben damit selber in die Hand nehmen und etwas schaffen und davon leben.
 Aber ich rate dir davon ab ein Angelgeschäft zu eröffnen, warum?
 Bist Du ein Angler der absolut mit den meisten Angeltechniken vertraut ist, z.B.Stippen, Feedern, Spinn-Fliegenfischen, Karpfenangeln, Raubfischangeln etc.
 Bist du als Angler bekannt, in wie vielen Vereinen bist Du? wie viele Angelkollegen hast Du die Dich unterstützen würden?
 Wie schätzt Du dich als Angler ein? kannst du die Angler beraten, Tipps und Tricks zeigen? hast du Erfahrung mit Angeln in Holland, Dänemark, Irland, Nord- und Ostsee?
 Womit willst Du die 4*400 Angler in deinen Laden bekommen, entweder mit gutem Fachwissen, mit einem Topangebot für bestimmte Angeltechniken am See, Kanal, Fließwasser, oder über den Preis?
 Wie du schreibst, sind 2 kleinere Läden mit wenig Auswahl vor Ort und eine FP-Filiale,   warum haben die kleinen Geschäfte wenig Auswahl?
 Fischermanns Partner sind zum Teil der Grund, der große Feind der Angelgeräte ist aber nun mal das Internet und dieser wird für kleine und große Angelgeschäfte der Untergang werden. Von Maden und Würmern, mal einige Spinner oder Zubehör ect Angelkartenverkauf etwa 0,50-1,00 Euro pro Karte kann kein Händler leben. 
 Ich denke die 4*400 potenzielle Angler haben Ihre Einkaufsquellen und es wird sehr schwer werden diese davon in deinen Angelladen zu bekommen und die 25 km zum F.P. wird keinen angelnden Autofahrer abhalten.
 Alter Angelgerätehändler.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Puh, das schlimmste kaum sechs Jahre später verhindert  nichts destotrotz interessanter Beitrag


----------



## Bobster (24. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

War ja auch schon spät.....


----------



## nostradamus (24. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

trotzdem sehr interessant! Mich würde auch interessieren, ob der TS sein vorhaben umgesetzt hat...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Maden und Würmer u.a.m. kann man übrigens in der Zoo-Handlung kaufen und Heimtierversorgung boomt weiter. :g


----------



## Bobster (24. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Maden und Würmer u.a.m. kann man übrigens in der Zoo-Handlung kaufen und Heimtierversorgung boomt weiter. :g



 ...und Angelsachen im Baumarkt |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und Angelsachen im Baumarkt |kopfkrat



Als ich vor über 20 Jahren als Kurzer mit Papa und Opa zum Angeln gekommen bin, da war es normal dass Baumärkte Angelkram hatten. Silstar, Sportex und DAM waren da ganz groß drinnen. Dann war Jahrzehnte Lang nix mehr da und jetzt fangen diverse Ketten wieder damit an.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Aber das Baumarktsortiment ist im vergleich zu einem guten Angelladen momentan doch eher mau...


----------



## Franky (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Wenn man denn einen Angelladen in "Schlagdistanz" hätte....


----------



## Riesenangler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Für einen Spontanansitz reichts aber. Uuund mir hat der Baumarkt schon einige male Ködertechnisch mit Maden und Würmern den Hals gerettet.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Echt? Maden und Würmer im Baumarkt? Hab ich noch nie gesehen... 
Welcher Baumarkt verkauft das denn? Vermutlich einer mit Heimtierbedarf...


----------



## Leech (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Aber das Baumarktsortiment ist im vergleich zu einem guten Angelladen momentan doch eher mau...



Ist schon richtig. Aber manchmal ist so ein "bisschen" mehr als gar nichts. Geb mal "Angelladen" bei Google Maps ein und geh mal quer über die Karte. Da ist teilweise meilenweit nichts zu finden.

Wobei ich hierzu noch eine lustige Anekdote erzählen mag.
War letztens dabei mir neue Trekkingschuhe zu suchen, dazu nach Hannover in den Decathlon-Laden für Sportartikel.
Da habe ich dann auch die Angelabteilung gesehen.

Dort verkaufen die echt ein Haufen Sachen vom Hersteller "Caperlan". hat mir nichts gesagt - dann aber festgestellt, dass es eine riesiger Hersteller aus Frankreich ist.
Die Posen und Haken von denen haben auch funktioniert.
Manchmal findet man Sachen in den komischsten Ecken.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Caperlan ist die Eigenmarke von decathlon afaik


----------



## Riesenangler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

bei uns hier in Brandenburg/Havel, Hagebaumarkt Mölders( ja die vom ehemaligen Jagdfliegerass des WK2). Die haben neben einer kleinen Wassersportabteilung und einer sehr kleinen Angelabteilung auch einen Kühlschrank mit Ködern. Nichts großen, aber für einige Maden in der Dose und auch Würmer in der Dosen reichts immerhin noch zu Mehlwürmern. heimtierbedarf haben die aber nicht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Caperlan kenn ich auch. 
Mittlerweile bekommt man auch bei real, zumindest online, ganz gutes Angelzeug. Dauert wohl nicht mehr lange, bis es das auch in den Märkten gibt. Aber ob das so gut für den Einzelhandel ist, bezweifle ich...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> bei uns hier in Brandenburg/Havel, Hagebaumarkt Mölders( ja die vom ehemaligen Jagdfliegerass des WK2). Die haben neben einer kleinen Wassersportabteilung und einer sehr kleinen Angelabteilung auch einen Kühlschrank mit Ködern. Nichts großen, aber für einige Maden in der Dose und auch Würmer in der Dosen reichts immerhin noch zu Mehlwürmern. heimtierbedarf haben die aber nicht.



Ok. Witzig und ungewöhnlich...


----------



## Fr33 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Globus Baumärkte ... Dehner Gartenbedarf ... TOOM Baumarkt.. die führen inzwischen alle Angelzeug und auch Lebendköder.


----------



## Leech (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Caperlan kenn ich auch.
> Mittlerweile bekommt man auch bei real, zumindest online, ganz gutes Angelzeug. Dauert wohl nicht mehr lange, bis es das auch in den Märkten gibt. Aber ob das so gut für den Einzelhandel ist, bezweifle ich...



Gefühlt gibt es mittlerweile einige Hersteller, die immer gezielter in diese Lücken vordringen.
Bei LIDL online kannst du mittlerweile über 120 Tacken für eine Angel von Paladin ausgeben. Und die haben auch noch vernünftige Qualität. Kann auf Dauer ernsthafte Konkurrenz für die Angelläden werden, so meine Befürchtung.



> Caperlan ist die Eigenmarke von decathlon afaik


Mal wieder was Neues gelernt. #t


----------



## hecht99 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Eigentlich alle Hagebaumärkte bei uns in der Umgebung. Maden, sämtliche Würmer und sogar Heuschrecken (die sind allerdings für Geckos gedacht) sind in guter Qualität immer vorhanden.

 gefrorene Stinte wollte ich schon lange mal zum Dropshotten testen, denke aber das die zu weich werden.

 Das Lebendköderangebot find ich sehr interessant. Denn die Märkte haben von 7 bis 20 Uhr geöffnet, da bekommt man immer noch schnell ein paar Maden zum Köfi-stippen. Angelläden sind bei uns in näherer Umgebung (35km) sehr klein und bekommen auch nur alle Uhrzeiten Lieferungen von Maden etc.
 Da hat der Baumarkt bessere Qualität und sichere Öffnungszeiten. Die kleinen Angelläden haben bei uns meist nur 2 bis 3 mal die Woche offen oder wenn man sie durch Zufall zuhause antrifft...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Ein kleinen Angelladen aufzumachen lohnt sich,
am besten nachts mit der Brechstange ...

#hThomas


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Die Baumärkte in meinem Umfeld haben das nicht. Aber die haben eben auch alle keinen Heimtierbedarf...
Das  ist schon echt super, so eine zuverlässige Lebendköderversorgung. Was  hab ich schon geflucht, wenn das Wetter gut war und sich nix lebendes im  Kühlschrank befand |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Dafür gibt es Sandwichtoast, Christian  oder TK Caster


----------



## Leech (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Die Baumärkte in meinem Umfeld haben das nicht. Aber die haben eben auch alle keinen Heimtierbedarf...
> Das  ist schon echt super, so eine zuverlässige Lebendköderversorgung. Was  hab ich schon geflucht, wenn das Wetter gut war und sich nix lebendes im  Kühlschrank befand |supergri



Du hast doch bestimmt einen Nachbarn, der im Zweifelsfall ein Kleintier nicht sofort vermissen würde. 

Bei uns haben wir im Laden in Celle im regelmäßig lebende Köder.
Von 'FTM' angeliefert.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Sandwichtoast, Christian  oder TK Caster




Aber ich will doch was lebendes, zappelndes #h
Hätte dazuschreiben müssen, dass ich beim Thema Aal war...


----------



## Kochtopf (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Aber ich will doch was lebendes, zappelndes #h
> Hätte dazuschreiben müssen, dass ich beim Thema Aal war...



Du sagst aal ich sag Köfi


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du sagst aal ich sag Köfi



Ahhh - nun verstehen wir uns!!! #h


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Was  hab ich schon geflucht, wenn das Wetter gut war und sich nix lebendes im  Kühlschrank befand |supergri




Kühlschrank auf 1-2 grad (wichtig) stellen,Maden *offen* in einer etwas größeren Wanne hältern dazu 2-3 Hände Sägemehl.

Bis zu 6 Monate sind so drin.

lg


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gründler schrieb:


> Kühlschrank auf 1-2 grad (wichtig) stellen,Maden *offen* in einer etwas größeren Wanne hältern dazu 2-3 Hände Sägemehl.
> 
> Bis zu 6 Monate sind so drin.
> 
> lg



Dafür angel ich zu selten mit Maden! Aber wenn ich öfter welche benötigen würde, wäre das auf jeden Fall mehr als eine Alternative...


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gründler schrieb:


> Kühlschrank auf 1-2 grad (wichtig) stellen,Maden *offen* in einer etwas größeren Wanne hältern dazu 2-3 Hände Sägemehl.
> 
> Bis zu 6 Monate sind so drin.
> 
> lg


 
 das hätte die sofortige Kündigung nach über 30 Jahren als Konsequenz|supergri


----------



## daci7 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Stichwort: Angelkühlschrank.
Seperat vom Lebensmittelkühlschrank für den Clan.
Am besten mit Gefrierfach für Caster, Futterreste und Köfis. Leider ist das bei mir gerade Wohnungsbedingt nicht möglich, aber durch einen baldigen Umzug sollte das auch wieder drin sein!


----------



## Pikepauly (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

@Angler 1996

Was nach 30 Jahren aber auch eine Erlösung sein könnte.....


----------



## Franky (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

... und ich dachte, im "Anglerkühlschrank" liegt nur das Bier kalt... Traut sich ja sonst keiner ran.... :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Uuund mir hat der Baumarkt schon einige male Ködertechnisch mit Maden und Würmern den Hals gerettet.


ja, mir auch!


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

was ist aus dem TE geworden? Hat er seinen Laden mittlerweile geöffnet?


----------



## racoon (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



gründler schrieb:


> Bis zu 6 Monate sind so drin.



Vielleicht - aber nur ganz vielleicht 6 Wochen #h


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Angler 1996
> 
> Was nach 30 Jahren aber auch eine Erlösung sein könnte.....



 bring mich nicht zum Nachdenken#h


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



racoon schrieb:


> Vielleicht - aber nur ganz vielleicht 6 Wochen #h



Ich habe unten Maden die sind vom Oktober 2017,sie sind net mehr die besten aber sie leben noch...ist mir egal ob man mir das glaubt oder nicht...ich betreibe das thema Maden/Zucht/Haltung..... seit Anfang der 80er und weiß was ich schreiben kann und was nicht.

lg #h.

Nachtrag,die obere ist eine von 2017,wie gesagt sind dann net mehr so Super aber überleben bei richtigere Lagerung und Fürsorge mehrere Monate.


----------



## Fr33 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hättest du gesagt dass es Pinkies sind die so lange überdauern hätte ich sofort zugestimmt. Die halten echt ewig.

 Bei Maden sind 6 Monate schon echt krass. Bei niedrigen Temperaturen sind m.M aber 3-4 Monate sehr realistisch.


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Hab gerade nen Bild angehängt,Pinkis kriegt man bis zu 9 Monaten hin.

|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Wie oft wechselst du das Streu und sortiersr du tote Maden aus?


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie oft wechselst du das Streu und sortiersr du tote Maden aus?




Alle 6 Wochen je nach Feuchtigkeit,Maden verlieren durch diese art der Hälterung Feuchtigkeit,daher ist es nicht so gut dauernd neues trockenes rein usw.Öfter mal auflockern reicht schon.

Wichtig ist 1-2 grad,ich habe für Maden extra nen Kühlschrank mit LCD Display Computer gedöns und kann so auf 0,5 grad genau einstellen.Auch empfiehlt es sich das Gemüsefach zu nehmen,da darin mehr Feuchtigkeit vorliegt.

Tote sollten so alle 4 Wochen entfernt werden,schlimmer sind Caster,da diese noch nicht verpuppte zum verpuppen animieren mit einem Sekret.

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Also ganz, ganz frische Maden in guter Pflege kriege ich 2 Monate maximal hin. Pinkies halten ohne Aufwand locker 6 Monate, Späne wechseln und trennen, fertig ab.

Aber Maden 6 Monate?


----------



## Justsu (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Verrückte Geschichte, hätte nie gedacht, dass Maden so lange halten! Aber sehe ich das richtig, die Maden beginnen sich zu verfärben, aber ohne sich zu verpuppen? Wie muss ich mir das mit der Bewegung vorstellen, bewegen sich so alte Maden noch quirlig, wenn sie wieder warm werden? 

Den kleinen Methusalem oben auf Deinem Bild solltest Du mal beim Guinessbuch anmelden!


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*

Wie gesagt die obere ist aus einer Wanne die steht seit Oktober 2017 im Madenkühlschrank,da sind noch gut 2 liter drin.

Man muss es mir ja nicht glauben,ich weiß selbst das es so ist.

Die Maden beziehe ich von einem der größten Händler in De. und kaufe mehrere Liter regelmässig.

Habe auch lange selbst gezüchtet/gefärbt etc.nur da fehlt mir wegen der Arbeit die Zeit zu und kaufe nur noch zu.


----------



## gründler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Justsu schrieb:


> Verrückte Geschichte, hätte nie gedacht, dass Maden so lange halten! Aber sehe ich das richtig, die Maden beginnen sich zu verfärben, aber ohne sich zu verpuppen? Wie muss ich mir das mit der Bewegung vorstellen, bewegen sich so alte Maden noch quirlig, wenn sie wieder warm werden?
> 
> Den kleinen Methusalem oben auf Deinem Bild solltest Du mal beim Guinessbuch anmelden!




Nein das sind gefärbte Maden,die verfärben sich nicht und färben ist wieder so ne Geschichte die ich hier seit 2002 schon öfter erklärt habe mit Ausführlicher Anleitung ,einfach mal in Suche Madenzucht und co suchen.

Bewegen tun sie sich noch,nur net mehr so wie frische,fängt aber trotzdem noch.

#h


----------



## daci7 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eigenes Angelgeschäft eröffnen*



Franky schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte, im "Anglerkühlschrank" liegt nur das Bier kalt... Traut sich ja sonst keiner ran.... :q


Ein nicht zu verachtender Nebeneffekt :q


----------

